# Australian Citizenship 2018 application



## leena666

I submitted my application online on March 2018 but haven't heard anything since there. I m in South Australia Adelaide .
I understand that the average waiting time is 17-19 months, however, just wonder how everyone(2018 applicant)'s application progressing?

Please share your timeline!


----------



## leena666

Little updated of myself, just received the email, test date on January 2019


----------



## Mk83

Applied online 30 october 2017.
Nothing yet till now .
You are very lucky leena.
Congrats


----------



## Mish

My husband applied May 2018 and nothing yet.
Brisbane, QLD


----------



## MrStocks80

*Waiting patiently*

I applied online, just myself, at the beginning of June 2018. As yet nothing - to be honest, I wasn't expecting to hear anything until the new year, with guestimate test date around March. I am in Toowoomba, QLD.

Hearing your news is good and positive!


----------



## Gerlazh

I made my application april this year and got my test schedule today.


----------



## Gerlazh

Application: april 5 , 2018
Test date email: Dec. 19,2018
Test date: April 5,2019
From perth australia


----------



## Gerlazh

Just a little update for my citizenship application

Application online: April 5, 2018
Acknowledgement: April 5, 2018
Test date email: Dec 19,2018
Test date :April 5, 2019 but rescheduled to January 7, 2019 (pass test 100%)
Approval: TBA
Ceremony: TBA


----------



## NHB

Hi Gerlazh
Congratulations on passing test. fingers crossed for your ceremony. 

Your test date :April 5, 2019 but you rescheduled to early date January 7, 2019

Can you please guide us how you did it? 

Thanks


----------



## Gerlazh

NHB said:


> Hi Gerlazh
> Congratulations on passing test. fingers crossed for your ceremony.
> 
> Your test date :April 5, 2019 but you rescheduled to early date January 7, 2019
> 
> Can you please guide us how you did it?
> 
> Thanks


If you got your appointment letter, there is a link in the letter where you can reschedule your appointment. You just have to put in your client id and your family name to log in. For you to get an earlier test appointment, you have to check regularly for an early test date. Mind you, i have to reschedule 5 times until i find the january test date.


----------



## Gerlazh

Gerlazh said:


> NHB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gerlazh
> Congratulations on passing test. fingers crossed for your ceremony.
> 
> Your test date :April 5, 2019 but you rescheduled to early date January 7, 2019
> 
> Can you please guide us how you did it?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> If you got your appointment letter, there is a link in the letter where you can reschedule your appointment. You just have to put in your client id and your family name to log in. For you to get an earlier test appointment, you have to check regularly for an early test date. Mind you, i have to reschedule 5 times until i find the january test date.
Click to expand...

Just click either of those and it will redirect you to calendar where you can choose available date that suits you. It only work if tou have an appointment but


----------



## NHB

Many thanks. I will check it.


----------



## BionicAllah

Submitted my Citizenship Application online, on the 6th May 2018

Heard nothing at all. Just says received on my account. Getting frustrated now. It just seems to go on and on with no light at the end of the tunnel.

I've called a few times but no one can give me any information other than it's been received.


----------



## peanut48

I've applied in Oct 2018. It's even more frustrating as I was going to apply in April but due to the department's horrible processes, I was dragged through an AAT appeal which took 2 years. The department has ruined my life for the past 2+ years.


----------



## Mish

BionicAllah said:


> Submitted my Citizenship Application online, on the 6th May 2018
> 
> Heard nothing at all. Just says received on my account. Getting frustrated now. It just seems to go on and on with no light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I've called a few times but no one can give me any information other than it's been received.


My husband submitted his about a week after you and nothing yet. I hear your frustration. Looks like we are going to have to pay over $300 to renew my husbands passport  - it kinda feels like a waste of money when the citizenship should be through within 12 months.

I have heard of people from March 2018 getting test invites recently, so hopefully not much longer.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi ladies and gentlement,

I am applying for my citizenship in 3 months time.

What is your opinion about the method of application, like online or by paper?
based on your experience, which one do you see as quicker than the other one. 

I am in Brisbane, and I have seen online applicants who applied early 2017 still waiting, and paper applicant some already waiting for their ceremony and they lodged the same time. Also, saw someone applied in October 2017 still nothing yet.

good luck everyone


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi ladies and gentlement,
> 
> I am applying for my citizenship in 3 months time.
> 
> What is your opinion about the method of application, like online or by paper?
> based on your experience, which one do you see as quicker than the other one.
> 
> I am in Brisbane, and I have seen online applicants who applied early 2017 still waiting, and paper applicant some already waiting for their ceremony and they lodged the same time. Also, saw someone applied in October 2017 still nothing yet.
> 
> good luck everyone


It is all luck of the draw and also comes down to where the applicant is from (country of origin) as I have seen some from some countries taking longer than others.

I have seen 2018 applications getting granted of people who applied online. One of my husband's friends applied online March 2018 and he has his citizenship ceremony this month.

Personally I prefer online, paper I would be worried that the application gets lost at some point.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Thank you very much Mish. I will definately go for online.


----------



## alafar85

Hi
I have applied on the 16th of February 2018. Email about the interview and test was received on the 17th of January 2019. Date of test and interview is the 19th of February 2019 at the city of Parramatta.

Any ideas how long is the wait for the ceremony after passing the test?


----------



## ahbee

Hi, here's my timeline
Be patient and good luck ^_^

Applied online - 31 July 2017
Test appointment email - 6 March 2018
Test appointment date - 1 May 2018
Test rescheduled to - 11 April 2018 (passed 100%)
Approval - 11th Dec 2018
Ceromony Date ??
Melbourne Office


----------



## jennmcee

Hi there! I am going to apply for my Australian citizenship soon. Just one question if anyone can help me please? Do i only need to provide one document each on Identity documents, Photograph and signature, Evidence of residential address? im a bit stuck in here because of this. Thank you in advance


----------



## council

jennmcee said:


> Hi there! I am going to apply for my Australian citizenship soon. Just one question if anyone can help me please? Do i only need to provide one document each on Identity documents, Photograph and signature, Evidence of residential address? im a bit stuck in here because of this. Thank you in advance


One document/proof of each requirement should be enough.

Sometimes more if it involves front/back or multiple pages.


----------



## jennmcee

you're a legend! Thank very much.


----------



## ahbee

BionicAllah said:


> Submitted my Citizenship Application online, on the 6th May 2018
> 
> Heard nothing at all. Just says received on my account. Getting frustrated now. It just seems to go on and on with no light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I've called a few times but no one can give me any information other than it's been received.


I think that's normal. Mine was submitted at the end of July 2017 and I received my letter regarding the citizenship test on Mar 2018. Seems like you will get your letter soon. Good Luck


----------



## worrigeenowra2540

Applied in Dec 2017 for citizenship conferral

and never heard of anything since then. 

But at least looks good that some applications are getting processed....


----------



## taytay

Hi everyone, received invitation letter yesterday for May 2019 appointment. Applied in April 2018 through Melbourne office. My wife is Filipina. 

Another short step along the long road. Good luck to all.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

worrigeenowra2540 said:


> Applied in Dec 2017 for citizenship conferral
> 
> and never heard of anything since then.
> 
> But at least looks good that some applications are getting processed....


You are in the same boat as my friend who applied in November 2017. He heard nothing as of today.

15 months and still counting.

Goodluck guys.


----------



## nairrathesh

*Australia Citizenship*

I have applied for citizenship in Aug 2018. Is there any one who got any update for an application done in year 2018


----------



## bma

Mk83 said:


> Applied online 30 october 2017.
> Nothing yet till now .
> You are very lucky leena.
> Congrats


Whaaat? You've applied in Oct 2017, and no news yet?? Unbelievable! My best buddy applied in June 2017, then had a test in the beginning of July 2018, passed it, haven't heard back from them since.

Good luck, Mk83!


----------



## Mk83

Yes i havent heard anything yet .
16 months of wait not received an invitation for test at least either the approval and ceremony another story.
Maybe another decade


----------



## PinkLady

Hi everyone, 

I have a question about the general residence requirement. 
It says: you must have been:
living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years. 
Is Bridging Visa C a valid visa? 

My partner has been on Bridging Visa C from June 2014 till April 2015 (in Australia).
Then he was outside Australia for 8 months (waiting for visa sub 301). 
He's been in Australia from Feb 2016. (so 3 years in total including 12 months holding PR). 
I think its quite clear that he has to wait until Feb 2020 to apply for his citizenship. However, I just wanted to double check if I am right or wrong. Just have some hopes he could apply now. Any help would be appreciated.  
I know he has been without visa for 8 months during this 4 years (as he was outside AU waiting for TR). 

Thanks and good luck to everyone waiting.


----------



## Mish

PinkLady said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a question about the general residence requirement.
> It says: you must have been:
> living in Australia on a valid visa for the past 4 years.
> Is Bridging Visa C a valid visa?
> 
> My partner has been on Bridging Visa C from June 2014 till April 2015 (in Australia).
> Then he was outside Australia for 8 months (waiting for visa sub 301).
> He's been in Australia from Feb 2016. (so 3 years in total including 12 months holding PR).
> I think its quite clear that he has to wait until Feb 2020 to apply for his citizenship. However, I just wanted to double check if I am right or wrong. Just have some hopes he could apply now. Any help would be appreciated.
> I know he has been without visa for 8 months during this 4 years (as he was outside AU waiting for TR).
> 
> Thanks and good luck to everyone waiting.


You are correct based on the current citizenship rules he cannot apply until Feb 2020. He needs to hold a valid Visa for the 4 years which he did not (the BVC ceased once he left Australia).


----------



## PinkLady

Thanks Mish for clarification  
I will be back on this forum in 12 months haha


----------



## Dinoo

Hi all, 

Just to let you know I've got my citizenship test date.
Applied May 29th 2018 - Melbourne. Test date April 17th (actually...was just able to reschedule it to 20 March!).
From Chile.

I've been in this forum for so long! Ever since I applied for the 820...thank you so much for all your advice; very useful forum.

Dino


----------



## Nzeraati84

Hi all, thanks to all for contributing in this thread, it is extremely helpful. I applied for citizenship 10th July 2018. I just logged into my ImmiAccount and saw this message:

Information

Action Required flag still showing:

Please disregard the action required flag if you have already provided the following information and it is still showing as required on your application summary page:

•Health Assessment
•Character assessment
•Biometrics
•Additional payment requirement

This is a known system issue that is currently being investigated by technical teams.

Note: Citizenship applications are not affected.

Has this got anything to do with my application or is this just a generic message for everyone when logging into immiaccount?
I assume I’m not being asked for any additional information as I haven’t received any emails to inform me of an incomplete application?
Any reassurance would be great, thanks all,


----------



## faith555

HI All,

I am about to apply for my citizenship ,but i am a bit confused about the proofs that we need to provide , also do we have to fill up any form and get it signed by a GP? ( im applying on line).

I also forgot my Immi account does it ,will it affect my application if i create a new one?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

faith555 said:


> HI All,
> 
> I am about to apply for my citizenship ,but i am a bit confused about the proofs that we need to provide , also do we have to fill up any form and get it signed by a GP? ( im applying on line).
> 
> I also forgot my Immi account does it ,will it affect my application if i create a new one?
> 
> Thanks


You can create a new immi account or reset your password.

The proof of ID form does not need to be a medical practitioner it can be anyone on the list. For my husband's citizenship one of our friends who is an APS employee for more than 5 years completed the form.


----------



## faith555

Mish said:


> You can create a new immi account or reset your password.
> 
> The proof of ID form does not need to be a medical practitioner it can be anyone on the list. For my husband's citizenship one of our friends who is an APS employee for more than 5 years completed the form.


Thanks Mish you are always here to help


----------



## ahbee

Hi everyone

Just a quick update.
I received my Letter of Invitation to atten Citizenship ceremony on 1 Mar 2019 (Ceremony date is 19th Apr 2019). However will not able to attend it. Call IMMI and they put me in the next round. 

Wish everyone good luck 



Applied online - 31 July 2017 
Test appointment email - 6 March 2018 
Test appointment date - 1 May 2018 
Test rescheduled to - 11 April 2018 (passed 100%) 
Approval - 11 Dec 2018 
Ceromony Invitation letter 1 March 2019 
Melbourne Office


----------



## MrStocks80

Hi Mish, and all.

ahbee, it is good hearing some news as it at least shows some progression. Congratulations.

Mish, I wondered from your earlier post, when it was in May that your husband applied for his citizenship? I applied on June 7th, 2018 and I have noticed that he and I have been following fairly similar timelines over the last few years.



Mish said:


> My husband applied May 2018 and nothing yet.
> Brisbane, QLD


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Mish, I wondered from your earlier post, when it was in May that your husband applied for his citizenship? I applied on June 7th, 2018 and I have noticed that he and I have been following fairly similar timelines over the last few years.


13 May 2018 he applied for it. With you being from the UK, I would expect you to get your citizenship before he does. I have read that high risk countries take longer to get approval.

I saw on Facebook today that someone from Brisbane that applied in February 2018 got their test invite, looks like about 3 months to go before my husband might get his.


----------



## Rimmel

Hello all! 
I will lodge my citizenship application this week. However, I am confused about supporting documantations. 
I will lodge online. Will it be like my PR application? I will fill the form and at the end of the application, I will pay the application fee and upload PDF format of documents?
So what those documents are? 
Photo? Copy of a PR? Copy of a first visa? What is good character document? 

Any help would be gret.  
Hope to hear from you guys 
Thank you.


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> Hello all!
> I will lodge my citizenship application this week. However, I am confused about supporting documantations.
> I will lodge online. Will it be like my PR application? I will fill the form and at the end of the application, I will pay the application fee and upload PDF format of documents?
> So what those documents are?
> Photo? Copy of a PR? Copy of a first visa? What is good character document?
> 
> Any help would be gret.
> Hope to hear from you guys
> Thank you.


It is different you attach the documents and then pay.

There is a check list online to what you need. From memory when you go to lodge the application it tells you what documents you need as well.

From memory you need documents showing a photo of you, signature and address (you don't need all together). You also need a form filled out by someone of a specific occupation that has known you for atleast 12 months and you are who you say you are.


----------



## JandE

Rimmel said:


> Hello all!
> I will lodge my citizenship application this week. However, I am confused about supporting documantations.
> I will lodge online. Will it be like my PR application? I will fill the form and at the end of the application, I will pay the application fee and upload PDF format of documents?
> So what those documents are?
> Photo? Copy of a PR? Copy of a first visa? What is good character document?
> 
> Any help would be gret.
> Hope to hear from you guys
> Thank you.


You can see most info at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo

This bit is interesting for some people who apply a long time after they arrive.


> Evidence of arrival in Australia
> Examples of first entry to Australia include:
> 
> current or previous passport
> travel document with a visa, such as Document for Travel to Australia, PLO56 (M56) or Titre de Voyage
> proof of entry, passenger list from National Archives of Australia


----------



## Rimmel

Mish said:


> It is different you attach the documents and then pay.
> 
> There is a check list online to what you need. From memory when you go to lodge the application it tells you what documents you need as well.
> 
> From memory you need documents showing a photo of you, signature and address (you don't need all together). You also need a form filled out by someone of a specific occupation that has known you for atleast 12 months and you are who you say you are.


Thank you very much  
I need to complete the police check before? National Police Checking? 
And get ready to complete the form for my GP (i.e.)?


----------



## Rimmel

JandE said:


> You can see most info at https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/become-a-citizen/permanent-resident#HowTo
> 
> This bit is interesting for some people who apply a long time after they arrive.


Thank you very much 

I arrived in Australia a long time ago. So I need to find my first visa I think ha ha. 
So I need to get ready my police check and supporting documents before? Like my photo, police check and good character form?


----------



## Introvert

Mish said:


> 13 May 2018 he applied for it. With you being from the UK, I would expect you to get your citizenship before he does. I have read that high risk countries take longer to get approval.
> 
> I saw on Facebook today that someone from Brisbane that applied in February 2018 got their test invite, looks like about 3 months to go before my husband might get his.


Hi Mish,

Not necessarily. I am from a high risk country and i got my citizenship in 7 months. That is from application to ceremony. I applied in Adelaide in October 2017 though.


----------



## Mish

Introvert said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Not necessarily. I am from a high risk country and i got my citizenship in 7 months. That is from application to ceremony. I applied in Adelaide in October 2017 though.


You can't compare Adelaide and Brisbane together as they are different cities and processing times are different from city to city. I am comparing Brisbane with people from low risk and high risk countries together. Generally, from what I have seen in Brisbane the high risk people are taking a lot longer to get their approval after the test.


----------



## Mish

Rimmel said:


> Thank you very much
> I need to complete the police check before? National Police Checking?
> And get ready to complete the form for my GP (i.e.)?


You don't need to do the AFP. You only need an overseas police check if you have lived overseas more than 12 months since the grant of the PR.

The form 1195 you can try to get the GP to complete it but not all GP's will complete it. I have heard of some people where their GP's won't do it as they do not know them well enough.


----------



## MrStocks80

Mish said:


> 13 May 2018 he applied for it. With you being from the UK, I would expect you to get your citizenship before he does. I have read that high risk countries take longer to get approval.
> 
> I saw on Facebook today that someone from Brisbane that applied in February 2018 got their test invite, looks like about 3 months to go before my husband might get his.


I can't imagine the US is any higher risk than the UK, is it? As I say, within a few weeks he and I have had a similar length of wait for each of our visa processing timeframes. I hope it's not much longer, but they seem to keep extending out the timescales.


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> I can't imagine the US is any higher risk than the UK, is it? As I say, within a few weeks he and I have had a similar length of wait for each of our visa processing timeframes. I hope it's not much longer, but they seem to keep extending out the timescales.


My husband is not from the US he is from a high risk country. Hopefully the approval comes quickly after the test but based on people from the same country I am not holding my breath on that one.


----------



## MrStocks80

Mish said:


> My husband is not from the US he is from a high risk country. Hopefully the approval comes quickly after the test but based on people from the same country I am not holding my breath on that one.


Ah, my apologies Mish. I don't know where I had got that idea from.
Yes, hopefully, quick approvals after the test, I don't quite understand why there is any delay, to be honest, if they're letting you sit the test then surely that is the final hurdle... pass you get citizenship, fail you don't.


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Ah, my apologies Mish. I don't know where I had got that idea from.
> Yes, hopefully, quick approvals after the test, I don't quite understand why there is any delay, to be honest, if they're letting you sit the test then surely that is the final hurdle... pass you get citizenship, fail you don't.


I have heard that they are doing security checks on people again (they did them for people to get PR). In all honesty if they are doing security checks again then it should be done before the sitting of the test so that they can approve them straight after the test.

I was hopeful that my husband would get citizenship in around 12-15 months, so he wouldn't need to renew his passport (costs over $300 and 2-3 months to renew it) but it seems like he will need to renew his passport now.


----------



## anitha.kannans4

Hi , I lodged australian citizenship by conferral application on 1st april 2018 from Melbourne , I havent received anything till now. I moved to queensland in Jan 2019 will there be delay due to this .one of my friend applied on 6 th april 2018 and have got letter in Jan 2019 and test in April 2019 . Please share ur comments . Thanks


----------



## Pam123

*Australian Citizenship*

Hi Everyone 
I have received my citizenship test date for July 2019. In document requirements they are asking for proof of first arrival to Australia. I have changed my passport 2 years ago due to some personal reasons. And I have lost my old passport I have no other evidence to proof the actual date of my arrival but I know the date and time when I first came here. Any suggestions please.


----------



## Mk83

Pam123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have received my citizenship test date for July 2019. In document requirements they are asking for proof of first arrival to Australia. I have changed my passport 2 years ago due to some personal reasons. And I have lost my old passport I have no other evidence to proof the actual date of my arrival but I know the date and time when I first came here. Any suggestions please.


Hi.
Can you please share your timeline.
Thanks.


----------



## Pam123

*Australian Citizenship*

I have applied on 24 March 2018 heard from them 27 March 2019 and my test date is 3rd July 2019


----------



## JandE

Pam123 said:


> Hi Everyone
> I have received my citizenship test date for July 2019. In document requirements they are asking for proof of first arrival to Australia. I have changed my passport 2 years ago due to some personal reasons. And I have lost my old passport I have no other evidence to proof the actual date of my arrival but I know the date and time when I first came here. Any suggestions please.


I can't recall what I did, when I got citizenship in 2011, but I didn't have my old passport, and I first arrived in 1986. I feel that all I did was enter the date of arrival, which I did remember. I might have just said no proof, as my old expired passport is lost.


----------



## sandbox

Hi everyone,

I submitted my citizenship application online in September 2018.
I haven't heard anything from IMMI yet.
Do you guys know where can I prepare for the test? Is there any official online site where I can practice? 
Thank you!


----------



## Rimmel

sandbox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application online in September 2018.
> I haven't heard anything from IMMI yet.
> Do you guys know where can I prepare for the test? Is there any official online site where I can practice?
> Thank you!


Hey 
I think any practice test would do the job  https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/test-and-interview/prepare-for-test


----------



## arefinforbd

sandbox said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I submitted my citizenship application online in September 2018.
> I haven't heard anything from IMMI yet.
> Do you guys know where can I prepare for the test? Is there any official online site where I can practice?
> Thank you!


Hi sandbox,

I applied online on 28th May, 2018 and got the email for the test on 18th March, 2019. The test was on 8th April, 2019. Passed with 100% score.

First read the book "Australian Citizenship: Our Common Bond". And it has a sample exam as well. If you want to practise further, then google with "Australian citizenship test quiz". You will find a lot of sample tests.

-----------------------------------
Applied online - 28 May 2018
Test appointment email - 18 March 2019
Test appointment date - 08 April 2019 (passed with 100% score)


----------



## sandbox

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## xplorer

Hi everyone,

I applied for citizenship for my family (2 Adults & 1 Child) and got the Interview and Test email today.

Here is my status:

Application Date: 02 Sep 2018
Interview and Test appointment email: 12 April 2019
Interview and Test Date: 17 May 2019

Interview Location: Parramatta, NSW
Council: Hornsby Shire, NSW


----------



## Scotty P

Hi All,

I have a question about the citizenship application. My wife is eligible to apply for citizenship on the 14th of April (Tomorrow). We were having a look at the application and am unsure of a few things.

1. Evidence of close and continuing association with Australia - Other than being married to an Australian and now having a full time job and considering she has already gone through the 820 and 801process what evidence can we really upload other than what we have already given with the partner visa and PR?

2. During the application process they ask for my wifes parents names, when it comes to the end of the form to submit evidence there is a section to upload evidence for them? What evidence is required for them that immi do not already have? 

PS to have a look at the questions in advance we clicked on the ministerial discretion tick box which allows you to have a look at the questions.

Much help would be appreciated.

Scotty and Manjeeti.


----------



## Mish

Scotty P said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a question about the citizenship application. My wife is eligible to apply for citizenship on the 14th of April (Tomorrow). We were having a look at the application and am unsure of a few things.
> 
> 1. Evidence of close and continuing association with Australia - Other than being married to an Australian and now having a full time job and considering she has already gone through the 820 and 801process what evidence can we really upload other than what we have already given with the partner visa and PR?
> 
> 2. During the application process they ask for my wifes parents names, when it comes to the end of the form to submit evidence there is a section to upload evidence for them? What evidence is required for them that immi do not already have?
> 
> PS to have a look at the questions in advance we clicked on the ministerial discretion tick box which allows you to have a look at the questions.
> 
> Much help would be appreciated.
> 
> Scotty and Manjeeti.


The "Evidence of close and continuing association with Australia" could be because you ticked the ministerial discretion box. I don't remember providing anything like that for my husband's citizenship application.

Off the top of my head we provided:
- his passport
- birth certificate and English translation
- passport photo
- AGL bill
- identity declaration form

I think we may have also included the page from his passport with the first arrival stamp but I can't remember.


----------



## nairrathesh

nairrathesh said:


> I have applied for citizenship in Aug 2018. Is there any one who got any update for an application done in year 2018


Received appointment letter for citizenship test. Test on 03 June 2019


----------



## Swittsexxy22

leena666 said:


> I submitted my application online on March 2018 but haven't heard anything since there. I m in South Australia Adelaide .
> I understand that the average waiting time is 17-19 months, however, just wonder how everyone(2018 applicant)'s application progressing?
> 
> Please share your timeline!


I applied on the 4th of May online and still haven't heard anything.&#128542;


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hey guys. Hope you had a good Easter holiday.
I am submitting my citizenahip application soon. I have two questions.

Do I need to submit an Identity declaration form?
Do I need to submit declaration of service form?

I have seen pple submitted without but asked later to submit the identity declaration as "their identity could not be verified" as there refugees with no documentation.

For the declaratiob of service, I have seen non-refugees who were asked to submit.



Cheers,
Hassan


----------



## CollegeGirl

Hi all! Long time no see!   I applied beginning of April 2018, and FINALLY got a test date today. (From Sydney, originally from the US)


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> Hi all! Long time no see!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I applied beginning of April 2018, and FINALLY got a test date today. (From Sydney, originally from the US)


CG welcome back. You and Mish had helped and inspired positively many applicants.

Good news finally after 12 months
Goodluck with your test and the approval/ Ceremony will take shorter time.

I will submit next week.

Did you include the identity declaration an decalaration of service forms?


----------



## Swittsexxy22

Hi guys!

I have applied on the 4th of May and got an email from immi today for interview and test appointment on 1st July.😀


----------



## JandE

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have applied on the 4th of May and got an email from immi today for interview and test appointment on 1st July.&#128512;


What location is that in?


----------



## Swittsexxy22

JandE said:


> Swittsexxy22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> I have applied on the 4th of May and got an email from immi today for interview and test appointment on 1st July.&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> What location is that in?
Click to expand...

I applied online and my appointment is at Brisbane.


----------



## JandE

Swittsexxy22 said:


> I applied online and my appointment is at Brisbane.


It's good to hear that the times aren't too long in Brisbane. Ours will probably be in Brisbane, but can't apply until about next February.


----------



## BionicAllah

Swittsexxy22 said:


> I applied on the 4th of May online and still haven't heard anything.&#128542;


Same I applied on the 6th May last year and have heard nothing. It's so frustrating.


----------



## Mish

Swittsexxy22 said:


> I applied online and my appointment is at Brisbane.


Congrat!! I think my husband's is about 10-15 days after yours (Brisbane too) so hopefully he should be hearing something soon


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hey guys. Hope you had a good Easter holiday.
> I am submitting my citizenahip application soon. I have two questions.
> 
> Do I need to submit an Identity declaration form?
> Do I need to submit declaration of service form?
> 
> I have seen pple submitted without but asked later to submit the identity declaration as "their identity could not be verified" as there refugees with no documentation.
> 
> For the declaratiob of service, I have seen non-refugees who were asked to submit.
> 
> Cheers,
> Hassan


The form 1195 is part of the checklist for required documents for the citizenship. The person that does the form 1195 also signed the back of your passport photo to show that it is a true photo of your. The form lists the people who can complete the form, my friend at work did the form 1195 for my husband.


----------



## Limenko

Hi guys, I was wondering whether the IMMi site gets updated once you receive the e-mail for test appointment or do you just get an e-mail?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Limenko said:


> Hi guys, I was wondering whether the IMMi site gets updated once you receive the e-mail for test appointment or do you just get an e-mail?


I don't think the site will be updated until finalized/approved.

You will get the test booking appointment by mail/email/immiaccount.


----------



## iduno

Its nearly all over:
Applied Oct 2017
Test June 18
Approval Feb 19
Ceremony May 22 2019
Sunshine coast Council


----------



## Limenko

Hassali.abdi said:


> I don't think the site will be updated until finalized/approved.
> 
> You will get the test booking appointment by mail/email/immiaccount.


Thanks for the response. Test appointment e-mail for my wife came through today. She applied online in Sydney in April 2018.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Applied my citizenship by paper and handed it to them in person 2 weeks ago. I got the acknowledgement letter.

I am back to the Queue for the third processing journey. The backlog is building up. When I was submitting my application, I have seen more than 20 people who attended the office for the test. At least something is happening. And if the government changes hands on Saturday, then the backlog might start clearing up.

Goodluck everyone


----------



## msamy

Hello,

Long time since I posted but as I just got my interview and test invitation I thought I'd leave the details:

Got PR (801) on 9 October 2017
Applied for citizenship on 10 October 2018
Got test invitation on 21 May 2019 for a test on 2 October 2019

Processing through Melbourne.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

msamy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Long time since I posted but as I just got my interview and test invitation I thought I'd leave the details:
> 
> Got PR (801) on 9 October 2017
> Applied for citizenship on 10 October 2018
> Got test invitation on 21 May 2019 for a test on 2 October 2019
> 
> Processing through Melbourne.


Hi Msamy,

Congratulations for the test fixed. You can keep on checking if there is any booking available online before your fixed date. You might even get chance in one or 2 months time. October is 5 months away.

Good luck with ur test


----------



## Gerrywins

Great to see lots of people getting test invites in Sydney. 
I’m a June 28 2018 applicant. Hoping to get some good news soon about the test invite. 

Ceremony invitation is another story. A good friend of mine works at my local council in Sydney and she has just informed me that that council has 8 months backlog for citizenship ceremony . She told me if I can, I should nominate to have my ceremony somewhere else as it takes about 8-10 months after sitting the test to have the ceremony if you nominated this council. She even said that DIBP has written to this council and told them to sort their backlog. 

My question - where and when can I change this. Thanks guys.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Great to see lots of people getting test invites in Sydney.
> I'm a June 28 2018 applicant. Hoping to get some good news soon about the test invite.
> 
> Ceremony invitation is another story. A good friend of mine works at my local council in Sydney and she has just informed me that that council has 8 months backlog for citizenship ceremony . She told me if I can, I should nominate to have my ceremony somewhere else as it takes about 8-10 months after sitting the test to have the ceremony if you nominated this council. She even said that DIBP has written to this council and told them to sort their backlog.
> 
> My question - where and when can I change this. Thanks guys.


Another important wait is in between the test and the ceremony. Ones you do test, you have to wait for the approval again. But the approval and ceremony invites are always quickly subsequent and can not take more than 6 months between them by law. If you don't attend the ceremony within 6 months of approval, the whole application will be discarded and a new application is required.

For the ceremonay, I think you can move to another local council jurisdiction and change your address then contac immigration to update them about your new local council.

I am not sure though if that is the right way.

Hassan


----------



## Sydneygal

Hi all,
I just received my interview and test date. I applied in June 2018. 
Does anyone know if they will accept a certified copy of my birth certificate or does it have to be the original document. It's my understanding they just need to see the physical documents I used to apply with online, in my case I applied with a certified copy?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Sydneygal said:


> Hi all,
> I just received my interview and test date. I applied in June 2018.
> Does anyone know if they will accept a certified copy of my birth certificate or does it have to be the original document. It's my understanding they just need to see the physical documents I used to apply with online, in my case I applied with a certified copy?


I think they will not accept the certified copy as they clearly stated in the form that "one must have the original of documents listed in the citizenship application form".

Make sure you have the original. When is your test? Are you from high risk countries or low risk?


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Another important wait is in between the test and the ceremony. Ones you do test, you have to wait for the approval again. But the approval and ceremony invites are always quickly subsequent and can not take more than 6 months between them by law. If you don't attend the ceremony within 6 months of approval, the whole application will be discarded and a new application is required.
> 
> For the ceremonay, I think you can move to another local council jurisdiction and change your address then contac immigration to update them about your new local council.
> 
> I am not sure though if that is the right way.
> 
> Hassan


It is actually 12 months from approval according to the home affairs website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/ceremony



> If you do not attend a ceremony within 12 months of your approval, we can review and cancel your approval. We might make an exception if you have an acceptable reason for not attending within that time.


The approval can takes for some people. I saw someone on Facebook that took over 12 months to get their approval after the test date.It took them 2 years and 3 weeks from application date to ceremony date.


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> Great to see lots of people getting test invites in Sydney.
> I'm a June 28 2018 applicant. Hoping to get some good news soon about the test invite.
> 
> Ceremony invitation is another story. A good friend of mine works at my local council in Sydney and she has just informed me that that council has 8 months backlog for citizenship ceremony . She told me if I can, I should nominate to have my ceremony somewhere else as it takes about 8-10 months after sitting the test to have the ceremony if you nominated this council. She even said that DIBP has written to this council and told them to sort their backlog.
> 
> My question - where and when can I change this. Thanks guys.


I am not sure if it is possible or not but you can email the ceremony NSW email address after you get approval and ask. I plan to email the ceremony for QLD one day when my husband gets approval as we are on the boarder of 2 councils and wanted to tell them we can go to either. Basically I am a few blocks away from another council lol.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another important wait is in between the test and the ceremony. Ones you do test, you have to wait for the approval again. But the approval and ceremony invites are always quickly subsequent and can not take more than 6 months between them by law. If you don't attend the ceremony within 6 months of approval, the whole application will be discarded and a new application is required.
> 
> For the ceremonay, I think you can move to another local council jurisdiction and change your address then contac immigration to update them about your new local council.
> 
> I am not sure though if that is the right way.
> 
> Hassan
> 
> 
> 
> It is actually 12 months from approval according to the home affairs website: https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/citizenship/ceremony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not attend a ceremony within 12 months of your approval, we can review and cancel your approval. We might make an exception if you have an acceptable reason for not attending within that time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The approval can takes for some people. I saw someone on Facebook that took over 12 months to get their approval after the test date.It took them 2 years and 3 weeks from application date to ceremony date.
Click to expand...

Thanks Mish for the correction.

I have read it on their website and thought it was 6 months. Now I confirm it is 12 months, not a 6 months.


----------



## MrStocks80

msamy said:


> ...Got PR (801) on 9 October 2017
> Applied for citizenship on 10 October 2018
> Got test invitation on 21 May 2019 for a test on 2 October 2019...


Hi @msamy, thanks for your timeline post from earlier in the week. I was interested to see it. Congratulations on the progress 

I see you are from the UK too and applied for your citizenship roughly four months after me but have already got your test date. Can I ask, has your application from start to finish just been solely you, or parter / kids as well? I have now seen two UK ex-pats get test dates around 7-8 mths from application and am wondering if it is just Brisbane area which is slow.

Cheers, Matt


----------



## millski3000

Sydneygal said:


> in my case I applied with a certified copy?


Sydneygal, are you from the UK originally by any chance?



Hassali.abdi said:


> I think they will not accept the certified copy as they clearly stated in the form that "one must have the original of documents listed in the citizenship application form".
> 
> Make sure you have the original. When is your test? Are you from high risk countries or low risk?


Just be careful with terminology here -

In the UK, original birth certificates given to citizens are called 'A Certified Copy of an Entry'. It's basically a document signed by a births and deaths registrar confirming the entry of your birth logged in their books is present and correct, and shows a scan of their original book. It's considered an 'original' document and from my experience doesn't constitute a 'certified copy' by it's common definition.

See examples if you google image search for 'UK birth certificate' (can't add link).

I was originally confused by this, but i used this for my PR fine, and when i googled it i found out this is the norm (in the UK at least).

*Taken from Wikipedia:*
_
In England and Wales, the description "birth certificate" is used to describe a certified copy of an entry in the birth register.[30]_
_A full certificate, titled 'CERTIFIED COPY OF AN ENTRY' is a copy of the original entry in the birth register, giving all the recorded details.[34] _


----------



## Hassali.abdi

millski3000 said:


> Sydneygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> in my case I applied with a certified copy?
> 
> 
> 
> Sydneygal, are you from the UK originally by any chance?
> 
> 
> 
> Hassali.abdi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think they will not accept the certified copy as they clearly stated in the form that "one must have the original of documents listed in the citizenship application form".
> 
> Make sure you have the original. When is your test? Are you from high risk countries or low risk?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just be careful with terminology here -
> 
> In the UK, original birth certificates given to citizens are called 'A Certified Copy of an Entry'. It's basically a document signed by a births and deaths registrar confirming the entry of your birth logged in their books is present and correct, and shows a scan of their original book. It's considered an 'original' document and from my experience doesn't constitute a 'certified copy' by it's common definition.
> 
> See examples if you google image search for 'UK birth certificate' (can't add link).
> 
> I was originally confused by this, but i used this for my PR fine, and when i googled it i found out this is the norm (in the UK at least).
> 
> *Taken from Wikipedia:*
> _
> In England and Wales, the description "birth certificate" is used to describe a certified copy of an entry in the birth register.[30]_
> _A full certificate, titled 'CERTIFIED COPY OF AN ENTRY' is a copy of the original entry in the birth register, giving all the recorded details.[34] _
Click to expand...

What we ere referring was neither Australian nor UK context of Birth certificates. It was overseas copy of birth certificate. Not the original. Refer to the post of the person asked the question. It was asked whether to provide 'certified copy or original'. This means ther person has a certified copy not an original, also reflects there is an original that the person can provide if copy is not accepted.


----------



## xplorer

Just an update on my application.

No. of Applicants (2 Adults and 1 Child)

Citizenship Application: 02 Sep 2018
Interview Appointment email: 12 April 2019
Interview and Test: 17 May 2019
Approved Status on Immi Account: 17 May 2019
Ceremony Notification: Pending
Location: Sydney

The test was easy as we both scored 100% and took less than 90 seconds to complete.


----------



## Gerrywins

xplorer said:


> Just an update on my application.
> 
> No. of Applicants (2 Adults and 1 Child)
> 
> Citizenship Application: 02 Sep 2018
> Interview Appointment email: 12 April 2019
> Interview and Test: 17 May 2019
> Approved Status on Immi Account: 17 May 2019
> Ceremony Notification: Pending
> Location: Sydney
> 
> The test was easy as we both scored 100% and took less than 90 seconds to complete.


Congratulations. Not a long wait for you at all. May I ask what passports your family hold currently? I applied in June 2018 and have heard nothing.


----------



## BionicAllah

Holy Guacamole I finally got an email! 

Applied 6th May 2018 in Sydney, and got an email inviting me for my interview and test on the 14th May 2019. My test is on the 29th July. I tried to move it forward but it's blocked solid!


----------



## Rajeev V

I am new to the forum so sorry if I have posted in wrong place. I have applied for Citizenship on 20 June 2018 and as of now no update. is this is normal?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rajeev V said:


> I am new to the forum so sorry if I have posted in wrong place. I have applied for Citizenship on 20 June 2018 and as of now no update. is this is normal?


Welcome to the Forum.

As you can see from the previous posts, citizenship takes longer than expected.

Few people who applied around the same time as you, are now getting their test appointments.

You might be in queue in in two months time. But remember people who applied in 2017 are still waiting while those applied in 2018 like you, are receiving tests invitations now. They said they process the application on "case-by-case" bases. And also they say in the order applications are received.

Good luck


----------



## BionicAllah

Rajeev V said:


> I am new to the forum so sorry if I have posted in wrong place. I have applied for Citizenship on 20 June 2018 and as of now no update. is this is normal?


good luck, I got my invited pretty much a year and 1 week later. Hopefully you'll hear something at the end of next month....

Test most likely at the end of August. Fingers crossed for you. It's a frustrating wait.


----------



## Rajeev V

Hi,

Thanks for your quick reply. I have seen my friends who applied in March 2018 got tests on January 2019 and that is fine. But one of my friend applied on Sept 2018 and got a test on March 2019 how is that possible? 

Am I missing something?

Regards
Rajeev.V


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rajeev V said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply. I have seen my friends who applied in March 2018 got tests on January 2019 and that is fine. But one of my friend applied on Sept 2018 and got a test on March 2019 how is that possible?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Regards
> Rajeev.V


I think it comes back to the "case-by-case" bases. Someone applied in December and has done the test already. Not on the forum but from the community.


----------



## Rajeev V

Gerrywins said:


> Congratulations. Not a long wait for you at all. May I ask what passports your family hold currently? I applied in June 2018 and have heard nothing.


Hi Congrats for getting this.

Did you submit the application with Police Clearance. Becoz one of my friend also applied in Sept/Oct and got a call for test on March and she said that she submitted with Police Clearance. Just wanting to know if that makes the application process faster.


----------



## Gerrywins

Well..... I’ve just received a test date. Exactly 11 months. I hold a Kenyan passport. 

My timeline
27 June 2018 Citizenship application submitted and acknowledgment received. 
27 May 2019 test invitation received 
19 August 2019 test date (I’ll be looking to change this) 

Can’t believe this.


----------



## Oluwalomonext

Hello have been follwing your trend im from Africa as well and my fiance is an aussie she left Nigeria last month and we are planning to apply for PMV 300 , have been denied a usa visit visa previously, will i be asked in the form how many times have been denied and reasons? And whats the best time frame for us to apply for the fiancee visa? Thanks


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Well..... I've just received a test date. Exactly 11 months. I hold a Kenyan passport.
> 
> My timeline
> 27 June 2018 Citizenship application submitted and acknowledgment received.
> 27 May 2019 test invitation received
> 19 August 2019 test date (I'll be looking to change this)
> 
> Can't believe this.


Congratulations Gerrywin

I told you few days ago that something is coming for u. There you are.

Good luck


----------



## Gerrywins

Oluwalomonext said:


> Hello have been follwing your trend im from Africa as well and my fiance is an aussie she left Nigeria last month and we are planning to apply for PMV 300 , have been denied a usa visit visa previously, will i be asked in the form how many times have been denied and reasons? And whats the best time frame for us to apply for the fiancee visa? Thanks


Hey there. I applied for PMV 9 years ago from Berlin and made sure that I had all documents required. I would say that that's the best time to apply. If you have what people call "a decision ready" application then it just means that there won't be any back and forth requests for additional documents. Look at the application forms and already start collecting evidence required. Also,join the PMV thread as you might find comfort in engaging with people who are currently in the same boat, and of course lots of information. All the best


----------



## msamy

MrStocks80 said:


> Hi @msamy, thanks for your timeline post from earlier in the week. I was interested to see it. Congratulations on the progress
> 
> I see you are from the UK too and applied for your citizenship roughly four months after me but have already got your test date. Can I ask, has your application from start to finish just been solely you, or parter / kids as well? I have now seen two UK ex-pats get test dates around 7-8 mths from application and am wondering if it is just Brisbane area which is slow.
> 
> Cheers, Matt


Hi Matt, sorry for the delay in replying.

My application was solely me all the way through - I am here on a partner visa 801 sponsored by my husband.


----------



## BionicAllah

BionicAllah said:


> Holy Guacamole I finally got an email!
> 
> Applied 6th May 2018 in Sydney, and got an email inviting me for my interview and test on the 14th May 2019. My test is on the 29th July. I tried to move it forward but it's blocked solid!


Ok, so I've been checking the the online schedule for citizenship test appointments and today I got lucky, a spot for tomorrow came up. So I jumped on it and bought my test forward by two months. Looking forward to getting this done and dusted! 

Albeit a little nervous, anxious and stressed. Hehehe.


----------



## BionicAllah

.....and i've lost my original 1195.


----------



## Dani_678

Hi all. 

Just received an unexpected email from Home Affairs this morning confirming my interview appointment in August. 

My application date was July 2018. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

BionicAllah said:


> .....and i've lost my original 1195.


Hi BionicAllah,

How was your test?

What did they ask you?

Did they ask you to resubmit the 1195 you lost?


----------



## leena666

Has anyone submitted the application early last year and done the test , but still waiting for ceremony notification ?? 

I applied on march 2018 and did the test , still waiting for a ceremony date ....feel like forever... am i being impatient ?!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

leena666 said:


> Has anyone submitted the application early last year and done the test , but still waiting for ceremony notification ??
> 
> I applied on march 2018 and did the test , still waiting for a ceremony date ....feel like forever... am i being impatient ?!


When was your test?

I know two applicants who did test in June 2018. Still waiting for approval and ceremony.


----------



## leena666

Hassali.abdi said:


> When was your test?
> 
> I know two applicants who did test in June 2018. Still waiting for approval and ceremony.


that sucks !
mine was jan 2019


----------



## Rajeev V

BionicAllah said:


> .....and i've lost my original 1195.


I am sure you would have successfully completed the test. Did they ask for 1195?


----------



## Rajeev V

Dani_678 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Just received an unexpected email from Home Affairs this morning confirming my interview appointment in August.
> 
> My application date was July 2018. Best of luck to all!


Congrats. I have submitted on 20th June 2018 and yet to receive.. Hopefully should get soon.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Rajeev V said:


> Dani_678 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Just received an unexpected email from Home Affairs this morning confirming my interview appointment in August.
> 
> My application date was July 2018. Best of luck to all!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats. I have submitted on 20th June 2018 and yet to receive.. Hopefully should get soon.
Click to expand...

Your test is around the corner. Many people of June 2018 have got theirs.

Fingers crossed for u mate.


----------



## Gerrywins

Wait, do we have to submit the original application forms during the citizenship interview? Or just our identity documents?


Hassali.abdi said:


> BionicAllah said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....and i've lost my original 1195.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi BionicAllah,
> 
> How was your test?
> 
> What did they ask you?
> 
> Did they ask you to resubmit the 1195 you lost?
Click to expand...


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Hi @msamy, thanks for your timeline post from earlier in the week. I was interested to see it. Congratulations on the progress
> 
> I see you are from the UK too and applied for your citizenship roughly four months after me but have already got your test date. Can I ask, has your application from start to finish just been solely you, or parter / kids as well? I have now seen two UK ex-pats get test dates around 7-8 mths from application and am wondering if it is just Brisbane area which is slow.
> 
> Cheers, Matt


Brisbane is incredible slow!! My husband has been waiting almost 13 months and still no sign of a test date. So annoying when you also hear of people who have applied 2 and 3 months after him already getting their test invite. So much for being processed in order


----------



## Gerrywins

I’ve been able to bring forward my test date from 19th August to tomorrow 5.6.19. I wrote to my local council last night inquiring about wait times for the citizenship ceremony. They told me it is at least 6 months from the test date.


----------



## Gerrywins

Just a quick update on my timeline. Kenya passport holder 

Citizenship application - 27 June 2018
Acknowledgement received - 28 June 2018
Test date letter received - 27 May 2019
Test date scheduled for 19 August 2019
I changed the test date to 5 June 2019 and passed 100% 

The interviewer told me it would take 6-9 months for citizenship ceremony. 
The wait continues. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## xplorer

Gerrywins said:


> Congratulations. Not a long wait for you at all. May I ask what passports your family hold currently? I applied in June 2018 and have heard nothing.


We hold Indian Passports.


----------



## Gerrywins

xplorer said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations. Not a long wait for you at all. May I ask what passports your family hold currently? I applied in June 2018 and have heard nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> We hold Indian Passports.
Click to expand...

Thanks a lot. It was just me, Kenyan passport.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Just a quick update on my timeline. Kenya passport holder
> 
> Citizenship application - 27 June 2018
> Acknowledgement received - 28 June 2018
> Test date letter received - 27 May 2019
> Test date scheduled for 19 August 2019
> I changed the test date to 5 June 2019 and passed 100%
> 
> The interviewer told me it would take 6-9 months for citizenship ceremony.
> The wait continues.
> 
> Good luck to everyone.


Hi Gerrywins,

Congratulations for the pass in your test. Next step for u is to get approved and invited for ceremony.

I have submitted my citizenship app a month ago. Long way to go.

The hope here is that we hear people are getting responses which are good indications. I belief things are moving after the election.

Backlog clearance may be.


----------



## Gerrywins

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Gerrywins,
> 
> Congratulations for the pass in your test. Next step for u is to get approved and invited for ceremony.
> 
> I have submitted my citizenship app a month ago. Long way to go.
> 
> The hope here is that we hear people are getting responses which are good indications. I belief things are moving after the election.
> 
> Backlog clearance may be.


Long wait but you will get there eventually. Keep yourself busy as you wait. All the best.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Let's hope this trend goes on and no relax in it.

This link instills hope in us.

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ting-time-drops-ten-cent-and-approvals-double


----------



## JandE

Hassali.abdi said:


> Let's hope this trend goes on and no relax in it.
> 
> This link instills hope in us.
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...ting-time-drops-ten-cent-and-approvals-double


Your article link shows that the time from approval to ceremony has increased from 75% in 4 months or less, in March, up to 75% in 5 months or less, in April.

Not good for those who have just been approved..

With the approvals having doubled, there will be more in the queue for a ceremony..
"_The number of people approved as Australian Citizens between 1 July 2018 and 30 April 2019 is around double the number approved in the same period last year.
According to the Department of Home Affairs, there were 221,859 applications in the queue as of May 26th 2019, significantly reduced compared to over 250,000 last year._" (30,000 down)

We are due for citizenship eligibility in February 2020, so hope the times drop quickly.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> Your article link shows that the time from approval to ceremony has increased from 75% in 4 months or less, in March, up to 75% in 5 months or less, in April.
> 
> Not good for those who have just been approved..
> 
> With the approvals having doubled, there will be more in the queue for a ceremony..
> "_The number of people approved as Australian Citizens between 1 July 2018 and 30 April 2019 is around double the number approved in the same period last year.
> According to the Department of Home Affairs, there were 221,859 applications in the queue as of May 26th 2019, significantly reduced compared to over 250,000 last year._" (30,000 down)
> 
> We are due for citizenship eligibility in February 2020, so hope the times drop quickly.


JandE

That is correct. You know even doing the test is better than even getting an invitation to test only. Those who have done the test assure themselves that approval will come as long as they pass in the exams.

But when does the depart do the identity, character and other checks? after lodging to the test, or after the test to the approval? you find people who have done the test and waiting for 12 months. Two of my friends have done the test in June 2018. They haven't got the approval yet.

Because they always say that "identity verification takes longer and that is what delays the processing of citizenship".


----------



## JandE

Hassali.abdi said:


> JandE
> 
> That is correct. You know even doing the test is better than even getting an invitation to test only. Those who have done the test assure themselves that approval will come as long as they pass in the exams.
> 
> But when does the depart do the identity, character and other checks? after lodging to the test, or after the test to the approval? you find people who have done the test and waiting for 12 months. Two of my friends have done the test in June 2018. They haven't got the approval yet.
> 
> Because they always say that "identity verification takes longer and that is what delays the processing of citizenship".


When I did mine, in 2011, it took 3 weeks from test to ceremony.

I would guess that the checks would be done *before* the test.

I would love my wifes one to be done as fast, next year.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> When I did mine, in 2011, it took 3 weeks from test to ceremony.
> 
> I would guess that the checks would be done *before* the test.
> 
> I would love my wifes one to be done as fast, next year.


I am also thinking that it happens before the test. I have submitted my application a month ago. Just a start in the waiting hassle.


----------



## AUSA0000

I was hoping someone could help me with a question regarding submitting an online citizenship application. I arrived in Australia on Jun 30 2015 after receiving a partner 309 visa and have resided in Australia ever since. I received my permanent residence on Nov 27 2017. Just wondering when I an lodge my citizenship application? I have been a permanent resident now for well over a year and am approaching the 4 year lawful residence requirement. If I entered Australia on Jun 30, 2015, can I apply on Jun 30, 2019 fulfilling my 4 year requirement or do I need to wait until July 1, 2019. Also, if I submit the application on the Jun 30th and I was supposed to submit it on July 1, can my application be denied or will they see that I have met the requirements since by the time they actually look at my application I will have been in Australia for a lot longer than 4 years. Sorry for the long question, I just don't want to mess this up, especially since there is still talk of increasing the permanent resident duration requirement.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Hi everyone,

I saw this news on the link below and don't know how far it is going to be true.

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/government-could-abandon-plans-for-stricter-citizenship-tests


----------



## John93

*Applying for citizenship*

Hi

Just a quick question around when I can apply for my citizenship

I got 309 visa on 24th of November 2016 and entered to Australia on 17th Dec 2016

Got subclass 100 PR on 28th Aug 2018

When can I apply for my citizenship ??? Thank You


----------



## JandE

John93 said:


> Hi
> 
> Just a quick question around when I can apply for my citizenship
> 
> I got 309 visa on 24th of November 2016 and entered to Australia on 17th Dec 2016
> 
> Got subclass 100 PR on 28th Aug 2018
> 
> When can I apply for my citizenship ??? Thank You


Entered Australia 17/12/16 + 4 years = 17/12/2020
PR on 28/8/18 + 1 year = 28/8/2019

Latest date of the two = 17/12/2020
That's the date you can apply for Citizenship, after 4 years residence in Australia.


----------



## Johnykitong

*Exam..Finally.*

Hi All,

Just wanting to share that I finally got the email for the exam date. I am scheduled next week.
Mine took a year and a half of wait.

Location: Brisbane Office.I live in rural though.
Citizenship Lodged(Online): January 2018
Email Received: June 7, 2019
Test Schedule: July 3, 2019


----------



## Australianbloke

Child (under 15)
Applied March 2018
Just got an e-mail requesting further evidence a couple of days ago. (end of June 2019)
Have attached the documents into Immi account
Still waiting now.


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
Can i ask if anyone has applied for citizenship in 2017 and still waiting for test invitation.
If any ,plz share your timeline cause im still waiting from October 2017 and havent received test invitation yet.
Is there any place to complaint about that long process that ruins all your future plans ,especially when you see it is unfair at all between case and case .
So disappointed of that process.
Opinions appreciated .
Thanks.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Just sharing my timeline:

Applied Citizenship: 15-May-2018
Test Invitation: 25-Feb-2019
Test date: 11-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
Approval letter: waiting
Ceremony: waiting

2 more steps and I can sleep soundly 😉


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> Can i ask if anyone has applied for citizenship in 2017 and still waiting for test invitation.
> If any ,plz share your timeline cause im still waiting from October 2017 and havent received test invitation yet.
> Is there any place to complaint about that long process that ruins all your future plans ,especially when you see it is unfair at all between case and case .
> So disappointed of that process.
> Opinions appreciated .
> Thanks.


It is really disappointing that applications are not processed in order - they definitely don't adhere to "being fair and equitable". However, through all the visa applications we have gotten to see they don't process them in order, so citizenship is nothing new 

The global processing times says that from date of application to decision (approval) 90% are processed within 19 months. As you are out of that time frame you can complain. The first step is to complain to immigration, which you can do through this link: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/help...-forms/complaints-compliments-and-suggestions

Hopefully you get an invite for the test soon


----------



## Skybluebrewer

AngeliquePrince said:


> Just sharing my timeline:
> 
> Applied Citizenship: 15-May-2018
> Test Invitation: 25-Feb-2019
> Test date: 11-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
> Approval letter: waiting
> Ceremony: waiting
> 
> 2 more steps and I can sleep soundly &#128521;


Nearly there!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hope so. For now continue being busy otherwise you will have to check the mailbox all the time.


----------



## sandbox

Hi,

I have done my citizenship test last week and passed it. I have checked my IMMI account and it says Approved. Should I get an email or letter about that or I will get the email about my ceremony date only?
Is your application changed to approved after your test?

My timeline:
Applied to citizenship: 20 Sep 2018
Test invite email: 5 June 2019
Test: 4 July 2019 Passed

Good luck everyone


----------



## AngeliquePrince

You are lucky as my Immiaccount is still Received but was advised to change my Driving license to my married name so thar the certificate will be aligned and my passport. I dont know when my approval letter will come.


----------



## leena666

AngeliquePrince said:


> You are lucky as my Immiaccount is still Received but was advised to change my Driving license to my married name so thar the certificate will be aligned and my passport. I dont know when my approval letter will come.


Hi when did you do the test ?
I did my test on January 2019 and the application status still " Received" !! it's been 6 months and not sure if that's normal


----------



## Mish

leena666 said:


> Hi when did you do the test ?
> I did my test on January 2019 and the application status still " Received" !! it's been 6 months and not sure if that's normal


There is no normal when it comes to immigration. Some get their approval straight away and others take months. One of my husband's friends took 12 months to get his approval. However, once he was approved his ceremony was the next month, like 3 weeks later.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I did my test just this month but i just donet get it that some gets approval after passing the test then leaving the office. Sometimes you wonder what are their criteria as to when they hit the approved button. I sent FOI request hope they will reply.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> leena666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi when did you do the test ?
> I did my test on January 2019 and the application status still " Received" !! it's been 6 months and not sure if that's normal
> 
> 
> 
> There is no normal when it comes to immigration. Some get their approval straight away and others take months. One of my husband's friends took 12 months to get his approval. However, once he was approved his ceremony was the next month, like 3 weeks later.
Click to expand...

I know 5 people who did the test in March and June 2018. No approval yet.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Guys do we ever get an email if the citizenship has been approved or is it a surprise on mailbox the letter of approval.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Guys do we ever get an email if the citizenship has been approved or is it a surprise on mailbox the letter of approval.


You can check the status on the immiaccount. Otherwise you don't get a letter from what I have heard. I heard you get a letter when you get your ceremony date.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Thanks Mish. I thought you will get 2 letters one for the approval and the other one is the ceremony invitation.


----------



## sandbox

AngeliquePrince said:


> Thanks Mish. I thought you will get 2 letters one for the approval and the other one is the ceremony invitation.


Actually I got a letter of my approval in the mailbox a few days ago. It says your ceremony will be in 6 months after the approval.


----------



## deb31deb

*citizenship timeline*

Applied nov 2018
Interview/ test July 2 2019
Passed test 100 %
Approved same day online 2 July 2019
Approval letter 4th July 2019
Waiting for ceremony date Moreton bay region Brisbane QLD


----------



## Hassali.abdi

deb31deb said:


> Applied nov 2018
> Interview/ test July 2 2019
> Passed test 100 %
> Approved same day online 2 July 2019
> Approval letter 4th July 2019
> Waiting for ceremony date Moreton bay region Brisbane QLD


Congratulations,

You are among the lucky applicants. From Nov to June is just 8 months. Some applicants are waiting for 21 months with even no test appointment yet.

Good luck with the rest of the hectic process.

Hassan


----------



## Bamborabi

AngeliquePrince said:


> Thanks Mish. I thought you will get 2 letters one for the approval and the other one is the ceremony invitation.


Hello Angelique,

Any update on your approval letter ?

I gave my test on June12th at Parramatta and passed the test. Yet to receive approval letter. Immi account still says as "RECEIVED"

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Bamborabi

Just sharing my timeline..

Applied for Citizenship: 15-March-2018
Test Invitation: 01-May-2019
Test date: 12-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
Approval letter: Waiting
Ceremony: Waiting

Its already 16 months completed so far.. Anyone with a similar timeline to mine ? When can I expect to complete the whole process !!


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi.

I dont know if it is because I done the test in Melbourne. The annoying part I was told 2 to 3 weeks and I will get my approval and till now it is still in Limbo. Even until the last two stages we are still waiting. I dont really know what is the reason as I have even asked the CO if she needs any other documents she said you are good to go cant think of anything more.


----------



## Bamborabi

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi.
> 
> I dont know if it is because I done the test in Melbourne. The annoying part I was told 2 to 3 weeks and I will get my approval and till now it is still in Limbo. Even until the last two stages we are still waiting. I dont really know what is the reason as I have even asked the CO if she needs any other documents she said you are good to go cant think of anything more.


How did you get to talk to your CO regarding the documents you need ? When I had my interview with the CO during the test, when i asked the same question he said he is not supposed to say anything. The only thing he told me was in 3-6 your application will get approved and then the ceremony will happen. Also, he advised that it was an estimate and could take longer.

What about other folks here in this forum ? Has your application progressed ?

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi. It was a question that I asked and i am lucky the she replied with some information.
It doest really matter as we are still in the waiting game.


----------



## BionicAllah

Woohoo my application got approved today. I just logged in to my immi account to see it had been approved this morning. Just gotta wait for the ceremony invite. It’s been a 5 and a half year process. Glad it’s all a past memory


----------



## chongesx

*Citizenship Timeline*

Hello everyone,

Thought i'd share my timeline

Applied: July 2018
Interview/ Test: 10th April 2019
Passed test 100 %
Approved: 17 July 2019 ( on my birthday!)
Approval letter : TBC
Waiting for ceremony date: Inner West Council

Some background:

I applyed having been on a 189 Visa. I was eligible to apply for citizenship, but dragged my feet around until the potential changes to eligibility made this a priority!

It's also important to note ( for applicants with similar/ potentially similar backgrounds) that I happened to incur a section 10 while on my PR that was in place for 12 months.

This further pushed the timings for my application as you get an instant rejection if you apply for citizenship with such an order ( you fail the character test). I truthfully put this on my application and when it came to my interview, the interviewer was very chill about it.

Delays to my approval were NOT to do with the section 10, but the name change I had recently undergone. It was a requirement for me to show that I was using my new name ( Drivers License, Medicare + Bills), otherwise, I would have likely had a same day approval.

Now, just waiting on the ceremony invite, which I believe will take the allocated 6 months as my suburb sits in the recently amalgamated Inner West council and the area it presides over is HUGE!

PM me for questions on the above, happy to help


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi All

Processing time for our citizenship has now reached up to 24 months. Hope we get our approvals soon.


----------



## Gerrywins

Just logged in to Immiaccount and saw my application was approved on 24 July 2019. Says ceremony is generally 6 months after approval. Mine is Bayside Council NSW....apparently one of the worst performing in terms of Citizenship ceremony backlogs. I won’t hold my breath for a ceremony date in 6 months, it will probably be in the next 8 to 10 months. 

All the best to all still waiting.


----------



## JCMH

Hi all,

I just got approved with my citizenship application! Here is my timeline.

Eligible - 5 Sept 2018
Applied - 5 Sept 2018
Acknowledged - 5 Sept 2018
Invitation received - 6 Jun 2019
Test day - 7 Aug 2019 (I rescheduled online from 5 Sept to 7 Aug 2019)
Approved - 7 Aug 2019 (online)

Two questions guys, please help:

1. Does the online status "Approved" means that I will get a formal letter soon?
2. Can I travel overseas once I obtain the formal letter?

Best


----------



## leena666

AngeliquePrince said:


> Guys do we ever get an email if the citizenship has been approved or is it a surprise on mailbox the letter of approval.


Mine was a surprise 
Just received approval letter by mail yesterday .


----------



## AngeliquePrince

How long did you wait for the approval letter? 

Angeliqueprince


----------



## JCMH

Hi all,

I just got approved with my citizenship application! Here is my timeline.

Eligible - 5 Sept 2018
Applied - 5 Sept 2018
Acknowledged - 5 Sept 2018
Invitation received - 6 Jun 2019
Test day - 7 Aug 2019 (I rescheduled online from 5 Sept to 7 Aug 2019)
Approved - 7 Aug 2019 (online)

Three questions guys, please help:

1. Does the online status "Approved" means that I will get a formal letter soon?
2. Can I travel overseas once I obtain the formal letter?
3. Are the approval letter and the ceremony invitation letter only sent by mail?

Best


----------



## msamy

Hi everyone,

I just have a quick question about documents to take to the test. I'm due to move house a week before my test. Does anyone know what I should do in this situation? take proof of both new and old address?

Thanks!


----------



## Mk83

Hi everyone.
I got this message from immigration today.

Please provide the following documentation, information or action to process your citizenship application. Request Checklist: 
-Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
-Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
-Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
my timeline is :
Applied :30 Oct 2017.
Acknowledgement message:15 Dec 2017.
Since then i havent heard anything till today, and whenever i call immi and ask them ,they reply nothing wrong ,under process.

If anyone has similar request let me know about the coming process, whats gonna happen after that request ?. Is it a good sign ?
What about if i have booking to go averseas after 3 Weeks ,is it better to cancel it .
I am wondering what to do .
Any info and advices are appreciated .
Thanks


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi everyone.
> I got this message from immigration today.
> 
> Please provide the following documentation, information or action to process your citizenship application. Request Checklist:
> -Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
> -Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
> -Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
> my timeline is :
> Applied :30 Oct 2017.
> Acknowledgement message:15 Dec 2017.
> Since then i havent heard anything till today, and whenever i call immi and ask them ,they reply nothing wrong ,under process.
> 
> If anyone has similar request let me know about the coming process, whats gonna happen after that request ?. Is it a good sign ?
> What about if i have booking to go averseas after 3 Weeks ,is it better to cancel it .
> I am wondering what to do .
> Any info and advices are appreciated .
> Thanks


It sounds like you didn't provide them with enough documents to verify your identity when you applied if they are asking for additional documents to verify your identity.

Interesting that they are asking for a declaration of service. Have you served in the army?

Did they give you an interview date? At the interview they will ask if you have any planned travel within the next 6 months. You can't be overseas when they approve the application.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone.
> I got this message from immigration today.
> 
> Please provide the following documentation, information or action to process your citizenship application. Request Checklist:
> -Form 1399 Declaration of Service.
> -Form 80 Personal particulars for assessment including character assessment.
> -Request for Documents in Support of your Identity, Please refer to the attachment Request for Documents in Support of your Identity. This includes a list of documents you may be able to provide in support of your identity prior to your arrival in Australia.
> my timeline is :
> Applied :30 Oct 2017.
> Acknowledgement message:15 Dec 2017.
> Since then i havent heard anything till today, and whenever i call immi and ask them ,they reply nothing wrong ,under process.
> 
> If anyone has similar request let me know about the coming process, whats gonna happen after that request ?. Is it a good sign ?
> What about if i have booking to go averseas after 3 Weeks ,is it better to cancel it .
> I am wondering what to do .
> Any info and advices are appreciated .
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It sounds like you didn't provide them with enough documents to verify your identity when you applied if they are asking for additional documents to verify your identity.
> 
> Interesting that they are asking for a declaration of service. Have you served in the army?
> 
> Did they give you an interview date? At the interview they will ask if you have any planned travel within the next 6 months. You can't be overseas when they approve the application.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish.
I havent got an interview yet neither the test date.they only asked me to provide this info.
And yesI have served in the army ,and about my idendity i provide them everything i have which is ID and passport and about travel ,do u think is it better to cancel my trip now until i get the test date or the approval ?what other things u advice .
Thanks .


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi Mish.
> I havent got an interview yet neither the test date.they only asked me to provide this info.
> And yesI have served in the army ,and about my idendity i provide them everything i have which is ID and passport and about travel ,do u think is it better to cancel my trip now until i get the test date or the approval ?what other things u advice .
> Thanks .


The interview and test are done on the same day but essentially it is making sure you have all the correct documents.

ID and passport is not enough to confirm your identity for citizenship which is why they are asking for more. You do need a birth certificate (I think might accept a family registration certificate in lieu of a birth certificate). You also need to supply the 1195 when you applied too.

Travel is up to you. It could be days, weeks or months till they email you the test date.


----------



## Mk83

Mish said:


> Mk83 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mish.
> I havent got an interview yet neither the test date.they only asked me to provide this info.
> And yesI have served in the army ,and about my idendity i provide them everything i have which is ID and passport and about travel ,do u think is it better to cancel my trip now until i get the test date or the approval ?what other things u advice .
> Thanks .
> 
> 
> 
> The interview and test are done on the same day but essentially it is making sure you have all the correct documents.
> 
> ID and passport is not enough to confirm your identity for citizenship which is why they are asking for more. You do need a birth certificate (I think might accept a family registration certificate in lieu of a birth certificate). You also need to supply the 1195 when you applied too.
> 
> Travel is up to you. It could be days, weeks or months till they email you the test date.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish .
Thank you very much for the infos .im going to provide them all the documents they ask about ,but do you think is it a good signal that the application is considered and after that long wait it is been seen at least.what about if i travel overseas,will they delay my application if thry have intention to send me test invitation very soon.sorry for questionning you that much but you are the most who has experience and answers for questions.
Keep u updated whatever i will receive of immi .
Thanks a lot .
Much appreciated.


----------



## gary90

Hi All
I applied for citizenship in April 2018, had my citizenship test in May 2019. The status of my application still says"Received" and no further information has been requested as of today.

My ques is- Should the status say "In Progress" or something after the citizenship test or there is a chance that it may change directly from "Received" to "Finalized or approved"


----------



## Mish

gary90 said:


> My ques is- Should the status say "In Progress" or something after the citizenship test or there is a chance that it may change directly from "Received" to "Finalized or approved"


It will sit as "received" and then will change to "approved" once it has been approved.


----------



## Mish

Mk83 said:


> Hi Mish .
> Thank you very much for the infos .im going to provide them all the documents they ask about ,but do you think is it a good signal that the application is considered and after that long wait it is been seen at least.what about if i travel overseas,will they delay my application if thry have intention to send me test invitation very soon.sorry for questionning you that much but you are the most who has experience and answers for questions.
> Keep u updated whatever i will receive of immi .
> Thanks a lot .
> Much appreciated.


I don't think being overseas before the invitation is sent but not 100% sure. I do know that after the test they cannot approve the application if you are outside of Australia.

Travel would be an issue also if the travel then makes you have to have a police check done for that country.


----------



## Bamborabi

Applied for Citizenship: 15-March-2018
Test Invitation: 01-May-2019
Test date: 12-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
Test Centre: Parramatta,NSW
Council:Cumberland Council
Approval letter: Waiting
Ceremony: Waiting

Its been 2 months since I passed the test and still waiting. Anyone here in the same boat waiting for 2 months or more after giving the test ?

Getting a bit worried now. I wonder what is holding up my application ? I even called them up today to find out but they said I need to wait they provide any updates on my application.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Bamborabi

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi.
> 
> I dont know if it is because I done the test in Melbourne. The annoying part I was told 2 to 3 weeks and I will get my approval and till now it is still in Limbo. Even until the last two stages we are still waiting. I dont really know what is the reason as I have even asked the CO if she needs any other documents she said you are good to go cant think of anything more.


Hi AngeliquePrince,

Any update on your application ? has it been approved ? Mine is still in received status in immi account. Even after passing test on June 12th.

Regards


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Bamborabi,

We are on rhe same boat. Two months has passed. Done sending FOI waiting for an outcome.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Bamborabi said:


> Applied for Citizenship: 15-March-2018
> Test Invitation: 01-May-2019
> Test date: 12-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
> Test Centre: Parramatta,NSW
> Council:Cumberland Council
> Approval letter: Waiting
> Ceremony: Waiting
> 
> Its been 2 months since I passed the test and still waiting. Anyone here in the same boat waiting for 2 months or more after giving the test ?
> 
> Getting a bit worried now. I wonder what is holding up my application ? I even called them up today to find out but they said I need to wait they provide any updates on my application.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


Hi Bamborabi,

You are not alone. And even yours is better. I know 6 people who are my friends and their friends who did the test last year March, April,and June who are still waiting for the approval. Let alone ceremony. I mean they did in 2018 within those months mentioned above.

So relax. This is a general issue. Not specific to one person or group of people.

Unless they start clearing the backlog as soon as possible, there will be a disaster in the citizenship department and they will fail their mandates of delivering these services. More than 200,000 applications sitting with them, and more are still submitted. It is horrible thing.


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Applied for Citizenship: 15-March-2018
> Test Invitation: 01-May-2019
> Test date: 12-Jun-2019 (Pass test 100%)
> Test Centre: Parramatta,NSW
> Council:Cumberland Council
> Approval letter: Waiting
> Ceremony: Waiting
> 
> Its been 2 months since I passed the test and still waiting. Anyone here in the same boat waiting for 2 months or more after giving the test ?
> 
> Getting a bit worried now. I wonder what is holding up my application ? I even called them up today to find out but they said I need to wait they provide any updates on my application.
> 
> Regards
> Bamborabi


They say that most are approved within 6 months of the test but that is not always the case. I read of someone waiting for approval for 2 years (and still waiting)! Another one I read is currently waiting 10 months.

I have also heard of a couple applying together (both from the same country), one gets same day approval and another waiting months.

All you can do is wait I guess.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Mish and All,

Its a guessing game when your time will come for the approval. Congrats for those who got their approval early.


----------



## Bamborabi

Mish said:


> They say that most are approved within 6 months of the test but that is not always the case. I read of someone waiting for approval for 2 years (and still waiting)! Another one I read is currently waiting 10 months.
> 
> I have also heard of a couple applying together (both from the same country), one gets same day approval and another waiting months.
> 
> All you can do is wait I guess.


Yeah, but what is holding them back ? I have submitted all the docs. If they need anything else from me whay arent they asking so ? very weird..


----------



## Bamborabi

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi Bamborabi,
> 
> We are on rhe same boat. Two months has passed. Done sending FOI waiting for an outcome.


Let me know what the FOI says. What I have heard is that they just give a screenshot of the application and its very hard to understand what lingo/jargon means. Anyways let me know how it goes. Based on that I will decide whether to also apply for FOI.

Regards
Bamborabi


----------



## Mish

Bamborabi said:


> Yeah, but what is holding them back ? I have submitted all the docs. If they need anything else from me whay arent they asking so ? very weird..


Police checks and I believe they do security checks too.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi Bamboradi,

I will send update everyone once I have the FOI details. They have 30 days to reply as i have sent them an additional identity document to prove I am who I am.if only they are fair and process applications based on the order it was received.


----------



## xplorer

Just an update on my application.

Got the Invitation letter today to attend the citizenship ceremony on 4 Sept 2019.

No. of Applicants (2 Adults and 1 Child)

Citizenship Application: 02 Sep 2018
Interview Appointment email: 12 April 2019
Interview and Test: 17 May 2019
Approved Status on Immi Account: 17 May 2019
Ceremony Notification: 4 Sept 2019
Location: Sydney
Council: Hornsby Shire

So pretty much 1 full year for the entire process.


----------



## noodlie

Applied 30 March 2019
Appointment email 15 Aug 2019
Interview 11 September 2019

Got a shock to see the appointment email come through so quickly! Even my PR only took 5 months from application to approval. I've been very lucky.


----------



## Gerlazh

Timeline update ( 1adult &1 child)

Online lodgement & acknowledgement: April 5, 2018
Test email: Dec.19,2018
Test appointment: April 5,2019 (moved to Jan 7,2019)
Online approval: Aug.22,2019
Ceremony: TBA
Council: Rockingham WA


----------



## amol.pophale

Hello Friends,

Applied for Citizenship: 17-Sept-2018
Test Invitation: 15-Apr-2019
Test Date: 18-Apr-2019 (Rescheduled from 21-May-2019)
Test Center: Parramatta
Approval Letter: 25-Apr-2019
Ceremony Invitation: Waiting
Council: Cumberland

I have a question -

Is invitation for ceremony is only via post mail or do we receive any e-mail / SMS / phone?

What if I miss the post mail due to some reason like address change or out of country etc.? How would I know that they had sent me a letter?

Thanks,
Amol


----------



## Mish

amol.pophale said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Applied for Citizenship: 17-Sept-2018
> Test Invitation: 15-Apr-2019
> Test Date: 18-Apr-2019 (Rescheduled from 21-May-2019)
> Test Center: Parramatta
> Approval Letter: 25-Apr-2019
> Ceremony Invitation: Waiting
> Council: Cumberland
> 
> I have a question -
> 
> Is invitation for ceremony is only via post mail or do we receive any e-mail / SMS / phone?
> 
> What if I miss the post mail due to some reason like address change or out of country etc.? How would I know that they had sent me a letter?
> 
> Thanks,
> Amol


I have been told you get the letter in the mail 2-3 weeks before the ceremony and then a text message 2 days prior.

I would think your ceremony will be soon since generally the ceremony is no later than 6 months after approval. However, sometimes it can be longer than 6 months (depending on the council) but I haven't seen any longer than 6 months yet.


----------



## amol.pophale

Mish said:


> I have been told you get the letter in the mail 2-3 weeks before the ceremony and then a text message 2 days prior.
> 
> I would think your ceremony will be soon since generally the ceremony is no later than 6 months after approval. However, sometimes it can be longer than 6 months (depending on the council) but I haven't seen any longer than 6 months yet.


Thanks Mish. Looking forward to ceremony invitation. Fingers crossed x


----------



## dabster

Its been a long journey from PMV -> 820 -> 801, and now finally got my approval on the immi site for citizenship. 

Timeline
Application Submitted: 19/12/2018
Acknowledgement Received: 19/12/2018
FOI Request: 27/06/2019
FOI Received: 25/07/2019
Appointment Email: 21/08/2019
Initial Appointment :01/11/2019
Rescheduled to 27/08/2019
Test passed: 100%
Application Approved 27/08/2019
Local Council – Sydney Council 
Awaiting Ceremony Invite


----------



## Hassali.abdi

for updates of my friend who is not on this forum:

Eligiblity date: 18 December 2018.
Sumbitted on : 18 December 2018.
Test appointment received: 29 August 2019.
Test Date: 11 November 2019.

He came through partner visa.

Hope ours will follow soon


----------



## s4161441

Submitted on 29th Jun 2018.... still get nothing...
complaint was lodged through the website and responded saying within processing timeframe and no updates can be provided..

still need to wait patiently


----------



## amol.pophale

Finally ceremony invitation letter arrived today 

Applied for Citizenship: 17-Sept-2018
Test Invitation: 15-Apr-2019
Test Date: 18-Apr-2019 (Rescheduled from 21-May-2019)
Test Center: Parramatta
Approval Letter: 25-Apr-2019
Ceremony: 17-Sept-2019
Council: Cumberland

Thank you!


----------



## gary90

Hi Mish

Thank you for your reply. I am just worried about myself since the people who applied for citizenship and sat interview after me have got their application approved and also the ceremony dates.
Does the department pick and choose randomly or do I need to do anything at my end. I have not got any message by department requesting for additional documents or anything after my test.


----------



## gary90

Mish said:


> It will sit as "received" and then will change to "approved" once it has been approved.


Hi Mish

Thank you for your reply. I am just worried about myself since the people who applied for citizenship and sat interview after me have got their application approved and also the ceremony dates.
Does the department pick and choose randomly or do I need to do anything at my end. I have not got any message by department requesting for additional documents or anything after my test.
Your reply is appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Mish

gary90 said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Thank you for your reply. I am just worried about myself since the people who applied for citizenship and sat interview after me have got their application approved and also the ceremony dates.
> Does the department pick and choose randomly or do I need to do anything at my end. I have not got any message by department requesting for additional documents or anything after my test.


Unfortunately there is no logical sequence that immigration seem to do it. Some people say it is the police checks and security checks and the time they take are different for each person.

Unfortunately all you can do is wait until it is approved. I know people who have even done FOI's and even that hasn't gotten them an approval.


----------



## MrStocks80

Hi All,

Just an update to my timeline, became eligible for citizenship 6 June 2018 and applied that day, getting confirmation through the ImmiAccount the following day. Since then, nothing.

Today I received an email advising of an Appointment for Australian citizenship interview with standard test on 23 October. Is this the norm? I wasn't expecting an interview, just a 45min test computerised test. Also, I've seen others who have rescheduled their tests sooner, by contacting someone or doing it through a website maybe, but I cannot see anything in my email about being able to bring this forward.

Does anyone here have a similar experience?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

MrStocks80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update to my timeline, became eligible for citizenship 6 June 2018 and applied that day, getting confirmation through the ImmiAccount the following day. Since then, nothing.
> 
> Today I received an email advising of an Appointment for Australian citizenship interview with standard test on 23 October. Is this the norm? I wasn't expecting an interview, just a 45min test computerised test. Also, I've seen others who have rescheduled their tests sooner, by contacting someone or doing it through a website maybe, but I cannot see anything in my email about being able to bring this forward.
> 
> Does anyone here have a similar experience?


It is normal. The interview is juts general questions about your identity docs.

You can re-schedule the test by follow the instruction on you appointment letter. Depends if you get an earlier date available.

Go to the website given in the letter your received. The email you got contains an attachment.


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update to my timeline, became eligible for citizenship 6 June 2018 and applied that day, getting confirmation through the ImmiAccount the following day. Since then, nothing.
> 
> Today I received an email advising of an Appointment for Australian citizenship interview with standard test on 23 October. Is this the norm? I wasn't expecting an interview, just a 45min test computerised test. Also, I've seen others who have rescheduled their tests sooner, by contacting someone or doing it through a website maybe, but I cannot see anything in my email about being able to bring this forward.
> 
> Does anyone here have a similar experience?


The "interview" is more a check to make sure you documents are okay thing. Then you do the test on the computer which will probably take a couple of minutes.

Being able to reschedule depends on where you are doing it. If you are doing it at an immigration office then there is a link in the email to reschedule. If you are doing it at a Centrelink office you will need to ring them to see if there is an earlier date.

I hope for your sake that it is done at an immigration office as those done at a Centrelink office takes forever and nobody gets same day approval either at a Centrelink office as it needs to be sent to the immigration department.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> MrStocks80 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update to my timeline, became eligible for citizenship 6 June 2018 and applied that day, getting confirmation through the ImmiAccount the following day. Since then, nothing.
> 
> Today I received an email advising of an Appointment for Australian citizenship interview with standard test on 23 October. Is this the norm? I wasn't expecting an interview, just a 45min test computerised test. Also, I've seen others who have rescheduled their tests sooner, by contacting someone or doing it through a website maybe, but I cannot see anything in my email about being able to bring this forward.
> 
> Does anyone here have a similar experience?
> 
> 
> 
> The "interview" is more a check to make sure you documents are okay thing. Then you do the test on the computer which will probably take a couple of minutes.
> 
> Being able to reschedule depends on where you are doing it. If you are doing it at an immigration office then there is a link in the email to reschedule. If you are doing it at a Centrelink office you will need to ring them to see if there is an earlier date.
> 
> I hope for your sake that it is done at an immigration office as those done at a Centrelink office takes forever and nobody gets same day approval either at a Centrelink office as it needs to be sent to the immigration department.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish

I have never heard a citizenship ainterview/test is done at Centrelink. You that is how good this forum is. I learn alot from you guys and it is good to be part of this online forum community.

It was good to know that.

How does that work? Human service officer will conduct it or immi officers come to the office and conduct it? Please tell us more about it.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> I have never heard a citizenship ainterview/test is done at Centrelink. You that is how good this forum is. I learn alot from you guys and it is good to be part of this online forum community.
> 
> It was good to know that.
> 
> How does that work? Human service officer will conduct it or immi officers come to the office and conduct it? Please tell us more about it.
> 
> Hassan


It is for the locations where they is no immigration office. I know sunshine coast applicants do theirs at Centelink. I found it out from Facebook lol.

I believe they are done by Centelink staffs one mentioned about having to send the information to Centelink.

I know someone on the sunshine coast who said if they had known they would have picked Brisbane as their nearest location.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> It is for the locations where they is no immigration office. I know sunshine coast applicants do theirs at Centelink. I found it out from Facebook lol.
> 
> I believe they are done by Centelink staffs one mentioned about having to send the information to Centelink.
> 
> I know someone on the sunshine coast who said if they had known they would have picked Brisbane as their nearest location.


Thank you Mish for sharing these valuable information with us as you have been doing for the last several years.
From now, anyone that not in the urban area might know that there is possibility of their interview/test conducted in Centrelink.

Hassan.


----------



## Johnykitong

Hassali.abdi said:


> Thank you Mish for sharing these valuable information with us as you have been doing for the last several years.
> From now, anyone that not in the urban area might know that there is possibility of their interview/test conducted in Centrelink.
> 
> Hassan.


Mine was done in a Centrelink office. This is because I live in rural QLD. I had to travel 4 hours to do it. I was advised that for those who live in rural, Centrelink processes the application, hence the long wait.

Mine just got approved today(online). I had my test last July 3, 2019, took two months to get approved. Now waiting for ceremony.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Johnykitong said:


> Mine was done in a Centrelink office. This is because I live in rural QLD. I had to travel 4 hours to do it. I was advised that for those who live in rural, Centrelink processes the application, hence the long wait.
> 
> Mine just got approved today(online). I had my test last July 3, 2019, took two months to get approved. Now waiting for ceremony.


Hi Johnykitong,

Thanks for your information. I was totally in the dark about centrelink can be delegated to perform Home Affairs' work like citizenship tests.

I am sure your migration journey is coming to an end soon as you only wait one more communication for the ceremony.

Keep us in your prayers as we still sail through the citizenship process.

Wish you a quick ceremony invitation to wind up the devastating journey.


----------



## Johnykitong

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Johnykitong,
> 
> Thanks for your information. I was totally in the dark about centrelink can be delegated to perform Home Affairs' work like citizenship tests.
> 
> I am sure your migration journey is coming to an end soon as you only wait one more communication for the ceremony.
> 
> Keep us in your prayers as we still sail through the citizenship process.
> 
> Wish you a quick ceremony invitation to wind up the devastating journey.


Thank you mate, mine was a long journey. I applied January 28, 2018 and only got the invitation for the test last June 2019(one and a half year of wait). I hope the ceremony won't take long.

I certainly wish the best in your application. I hope yours get processed soon!


----------



## Mish

Johnykitong said:


> Thank you mate, mine was a long journey. I applied January 28, 2018 and only got the invitation for the test last June 2019(one and a half year of wait). I hope the ceremony won't take long.
> 
> I certainly wish the best in your application. I hope yours get processed soon!


Depends on the council but they say less than 6 months. Brisbane there ceremony wait is about 4-6 months. Any recent approvals for Brisbane are most likely looking at an Australia Day ceremony unless someone can't make their ceremony and they are next on the list.


----------



## ukkiwi

Hi,

I have been invited for my Citizenship test in Nov 2019. I applied for all my visas/ citizenship in my maiden name as I was not married when I applied. I have since got married and have officially changed my name over. Do I need to just take my marriage certificate in with me as proof of name change as some (not all ) of my IDs are now in married name.
Or do I need to inform immi before the test about my name change and if so how do I do this?
Thanks


----------



## Hassali.abdi

ukkiwi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been invited for my Citizenship test in Nov 2019. I applied for all my visas/ citizenship in my maiden name as I was not married when I applied. I have since got married and have officially changed my name over. Do I need to just take my marriage certificate in with me as proof of name change as some (not all ) of my IDs are now in married name.
> Or do I need to inform immi before the test about my name change and if so how do I do this?
> Thanks


I have no knowledge on these issues, but I would submit the name change certificate and the marriage certificate to show the that you got married and that is why you changed your name.

Timeline please? When did you apply?


----------



## ukkiwi

I received my PR in ovt 2017, applied for citizenship in Oct 2018. Received my invitation to take my test June 2019.


----------



## leena666

Hi All just a update of my statues for your reference : 

Application submit : 3.2018 (Online)
City : Adelaide 
Nationality : Hong Kong
Test : 1.2019
Approval letter receive : 7.2019
Ceremony invitation letter : end of 8.2019
Ceremony : 11.9.2019 

All the best to everyone


----------



## S_I_B

Application submit : 9/2018 (Online)
City : Sydney
Nationality : Pakistan 
Test : 9/2019 pass 100%
Approval letter received : waiting ...
Invitation letter : waiting ...
Ceremony : waiting ... 

Any idea how long does it take for the application to be approved? 

Thanks in advance 😊

All the best to everyone


----------



## Hassali.abdi

S_I_B said:


> Application submit : 9/2018 (Online)
> City : Sydney
> Nationality : Pakistan
> Test : 9/2019 pass 100%
> Approval letter received : waiting ...
> Invitation letter : waiting ...
> Ceremony : waiting ...
> 
> Any idea how long does it take for the application to be approved?
> 
> Thanks in advance &#128522;
> 
> All the best to everyone


Congratulations for the test.

No one really knows how long, but we know people did mid last year, still waiting for approval.

some get it faster and some are not. it is a luck.

Good luck with the rest of the process.


----------



## msamy

Just posting with a quick update: took my test in Melbourne today (11:45am) and just logged in to ImmiAccount now (2:45pm) to try my luck, and it's approved!

Applied October 2018, invited June 2019. Originally from UK, and on 801 partner visa.

Fingers crossed for an Australia Day ceremony!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

msamy said:


> Just posting with a quick update: took my test in Melbourne today (11:45am) and just logged in to ImmiAccount now (2:45pm) to try my luck, and it's approved!
> 
> Applied October 2018, invited June 2019. Originally from UK, and on 801 partner visa.
> 
> Fingers crossed for an Australia Day ceremony!


Congratulations Msamy,

That was fantastic. Approved immediately? Just you wait for ceremony to get the certificate. Usualy they say maximum 6 months. You may get earlier than that.

Quick ceremony


----------



## JandE

Swittsexxy22 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> I have applied on the 4th of May and got an email from immi today for interview and test appointment on 1st July.&#128512;


How did the test go? Any news on the Ceremony?


----------



## JandE

alafar85 said:


> Hi
> I have applied on the 16th of February 2018. Email about the interview and test was received on the 17th of January 2019. Date of test and interview is the 19th of February 2019 at the city of Parramatta.
> 
> Any ideas how long is the wait for the ceremony after passing the test?


Have you had the ceremony yet?
If so, when was that?


----------



## Mohamed BC

Hi 
I lodged citizenship application April 2018 and received invitations for test April 2019 but the Brisbane citizenship office sent me another letter at the same day cancelled the interview and told me, it was error for the interview was sent by mistake. then that nothing received.
waiting interview test.
waiting approval
waiting ceremony.
any idea about this issue.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mohamed BC said:


> Hi
> I lodged citizenship application April 2018 and received invitations for test April 2019 but the Brisbane citizenship office sent me another letter at the same day cancelled the interview and told me, it was error for the interview was sent by mistake. then that nothing received.
> waiting interview test.
> waiting approval
> waiting ceremony.
> any idea about this issue.


That is weird?

What the hell is going on with them? Why did they first send the letter and cancel again?

Wish you success in this hectic process


----------



## Gerrywins

Hassali.abdi said:


> Mohamed BC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> I lodged citizenship application April 2018 and received invitations for test April 2019 but the Brisbane citizenship office sent me another letter at the same day cancelled the interview and told me, it was error for the interview was sent by mistake. then that nothing received.
> waiting interview test.
> waiting approval
> waiting ceremony.
> any idea about this issue.
> 
> 
> 
> That is weird?
> 
> What the hell is going on with them? Why did they first send the letter and cancel again?
> 
> Wish you success in this hectic process
Click to expand...

Yes that is weird. Crossing fingers for you.


----------



## Gerrywins

I received my approval on 24 July, still waiting on ceremony invitation. Was told it would take 6 months at least. I won’t hold my breath, I’ll give it 8-10 months.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> I received my approval on 24 July, still waiting on ceremony invitation. Was told it would take 6 months at least. I won't hold my breath, I'll give it 8-10 months.


I think the ceremony should be within 6 months of the approval by law(I am not sure).

I have never seen anyone who has waited for more than 6 months. the hell sits from application date to approval date, but after approval, it is always quick.


----------



## JandE

Gerrywins said:


> I received my approval on 24 July, still waiting on ceremony invitation. Was told it would take 6 months at least. I won't hold my breath, I'll give it 8-10 months.


Three recent examples:


Test Date to Ceremony date: 2 months (1 month to approval, then 1 month to ceremony)
Test Date to Ceremony date: 5 months (0.2 month to approval, then 4.8 month to ceremony)
Test Date to Ceremony date: 7.9 months (6.7 month to approval, then 1.2 month to ceremony)

In July 2019
75% took under 5 months from date of approval to ceremony.
10% took over 6 months.


----------



## Gerrywins

Great stats. Thanks.


JandE said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> I received my approval on 24 July, still waiting on ceremony invitation. Was told it would take 6 months at least. I won't hold my breath, I'll give it 8-10 months.
> 
> 
> 
> Three recent examples:
> 
> 
> Test Date to Ceremony date: 2 months (1 month to approval, then 1 month to ceremony)
> Test Date to Ceremony date: 5 months (0.2 month to approval, then 4.8 month to ceremony)
> Test Date to Ceremony date: 7.9 months (6.7 month to approval, then 1.2 month to ceremony)
> 
> In July 2019
> 75% took under 5 months from date of approval to ceremony.
> 10% took over 6 months.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> I think the ceremony should be within 6 months of the approval by law(I am not sure).


12 months by law. The letter says they are usually within 6 months but may take longer depending on the council.


----------



## Mish

Mohamed BC said:


> Hi
> I lodged citizenship application April 2018 and received invitations for test April 2019 but the Brisbane citizenship office sent me another letter at the same day cancelled the interview and told me, it was error for the interview was sent by mistake. then that nothing received.
> waiting interview test.
> waiting approval
> waiting ceremony.
> any idea about this issue.


The only thing is I can think of is that you did not provide all the required ID documents when you applied. If that is the case then you will get a request to supply them at some point.

Other than that I have no idea, the above is the only reason I can think of at the moment.

What visa class number did you get your PR under?


----------



## Mish

Gerrywins said:


> I received my approval on 24 July, still waiting on ceremony invitation. Was told it would take 6 months at least. I won't hold my breath, I'll give it 8-10 months.


You can ring your local council and see if you are on the list. I am not sure when the council gets the lists and how far in advance.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> You can ring your local council and see if you are on the list. I am not sure when the council gets the lists and how far in advance.


Hi Mish,

I am curious to know who sends the ceremony letter. The council or The Home affairs?

Thanks


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> I am curious to know who sends the ceremony letter. The council or The Home affairs?
> 
> Thanks


Council does 2 to 3 weeks before the ceremony and about 2 days prior you also get a text message reminder about the ceremony.

Immigration forward the list for the ceremony to the council.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> Council does 2 to 3 weeks before the ceremony and about 2 days prior you also get a text message reminder about the ceremony.
> 
> Immigration forward the list for the ceremony to the council.


Thanks Mish.

Good to know that.

Cheers,
Hassan


----------



## Gerrywins

Council told me they wait for correspondence from the department then they add me on their "ceremony" waitlist. I've been told that my council has been reprimanded by the Department for long a ceremony waitlist. That they've been told to pull up their socks. Thing is that after councils merged, they didn't find a bigger location to host citizenship ceremonies, so they still do 100-150 per month but two huge councils merged.


Hassali.abdi said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can ring your local council and see if you are on the list. I am not sure when the council gets the lists and how far in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mish,
> 
> I am curious to know who sends the ceremony letter. The council or The Home affairs?
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Council told me they wait for correspondence from the department then they add me on their "ceremony" waitlist. I've been told that my council has been reprimanded by the Department for long a ceremony waitlist. That they've been told to pull up their socks. Thing is that after councils merged, they didn't find a bigger location to host citizenship ceremonies, so they still do 100-150 per month but two huge councils merged.


Thanks Gerrwins for the clarification.

In your case, did they tell you that they have your name on the list received from the Home Affairs?


----------



## S_I_B

We gave the interview and test a week ago got the approval letter for my wife and child in the mail today, when I checked online my application status still shows received whereas my wife and child’s status says approved ! We have mentioned in our application that we want to attend the ceremony together so keeping the fingers crossed for a quick approval for me too! 

Good luck to everyone 👍🏻


----------



## Hassali.abdi

S_I_B said:


> We gave the interview and test a week ago got the approval letter for my wife and child in the mail today, when I checked online my application status still shows received whereas my wife and child's status says approved ! We have mentioned in our application that we want to attend the ceremony together so keeping the fingers crossed for a quick approval for me too!
> 
> Good luck to everyone &#128077;&#127995;


Congra for your wife and the child.

Yours won't be long as well. Usually when you choose to attend the ceremony together, they will submit the approved list to the council at the same time. They might not get the ceremony letters before yours is approved.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

OMG!!! Got my approval today! Cant’ believe it! Now waiting for the ceremony schedule. Yey!!!!!


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> OMG!!! Got my approval today! Cant' believe it! Now waiting for the ceremony schedule. Yey!!!!!


Congrats!! The end is near. Maybe you will have an Australia Day ceremony &#128512;


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hope so. But i am not fuzzy About the date. Cant wait to attend the ceremony.


----------



## Mish

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hope so. But i am not fuzzy About the date. Cant wait to attend the ceremony.


I am secretly excited to go to my husband's. I can't wait to see what it is like.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

AngeliquePrince said:


> OMG!!! Got my approval today! Cant' believe it! Now waiting for the ceremony schedule. Yey!!!!!


Congratulation Angliqueprince


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> AngeliquePrince said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope so. But i am not fuzzy About the date. Cant wait to attend the ceremony.
> 
> 
> 
> I am secretly excited to go to my husband's. I can't wait to see what it is like.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish,

Did your husband get the approval and ceremony yet?


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Thank you. Hope all applicants waiting longer than me gets their approval soon.


----------



## Mish

Hassali.abdi said:


> Hi Mish,
> 
> Did your husband get the approval and ceremony yet?


Yes, he has his approval but hasn't had the ceremony yet.


----------



## Niccosw

Hi I applied for a 143 visa 4 years ago.My son was interviewed on 26 August 2019 how long dose it take from that untill visa will be isshude thanks


----------



## YankeeYeti

*Approved and Finalised*

Just thought I would share my timeline! 

Lodged citizenship application online: 27 December 2018
Received email w/ interview appointment: 17 January 2019
Interview and Exam (Regional NSW): 6 February 2019
Received approval letter via post: 22 July 2019
Received ceremony invitation via post: 2 September 2019
Ceremony: 17 September 2019

Lodged my app one day after becoming eligible, and was happily surprised at the speed of the interview email. Wondering whether that was because we are in a regional area? No contact whatsoever between interview and approval. The mayor mentioned they usually have 10-12 people at each ceremony, although this date was a massive increase with 46 new citizens sworn in. Fingers crossed for everyone waiting...


----------



## JandE

YankeeYeti said:


> Just thought I would share my timeline!
> 
> Lodged citizenship application online: 27 December 2018
> Received email w/ interview appointment: 17 January 2019
> Interview and Exam (Regional NSW): 6 February 2019
> Received approval letter via post: 22 July 2019
> Received ceremony invitation via post: 2 September 2019
> Ceremony: 17 September 2019


What council area?


----------



## YankeeYeti

JandE said:


> What council area?


Ballina NSW


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Have a good life ahead. ! Congratulations finally Aussie Aussie 👍


----------



## JandE

YankeeYeti said:


> Ballina NSW


Hmmm, that's only 250km down from us, I wonder how easy it would be to try for that location, if we get a longer date at first... 

Yours is less than 9 months total, not bad..

The one I saw that was faster, was in Adelaide, but that's too far to consider..


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> Hmmm, that's only 250km down from us, I wonder how easy it would be to try for that location, if we get a longer date at first...
> 
> Yours is less than 9 months total, not bad..
> 
> The one I saw that was faster, was in Adelaide, but that's too far to consider..


You would need to pick the other location at time of applying as the difference in time is from when you apply to the test date. For example most in Brisbane are waiting 12 months or more for a test date, where those in Hobart (or it could be Launceston but can't remember) get a test date in about 3 months.

You do need to also show documentation with your address on when you apply as well. The question would be if immigration check that documentation and if so would they then change your location based on that documentation.


----------



## JandE

How times change. When I did mine, almost 10 years ago, my councils times were too long, so I got it done in Brisbane as they were faster.


----------



## Mish

JandE said:


> How times change. When I did mine, almost 10 years ago, my councils times were too long, so I got it done in Brisbane as they were faster.


I would have thought Brisbane would be faster than Sydney and Melbourne but is seems that they are either on par or slower. I guess more people are moving to Brisbane now.

Even the Sunshine Coast is not much better than Brisbane but the approval takes longer as it is a regional. I know someone who is waiting a ceremony for Sunshine Coast so we shall see what the wait is for approval to ceremony to Sunshine Coast if it is about the same as Brisbane or not. Brisbane is close to the 6 months from approval at the moment, however they should clear a huge backlog of people for ceremonies on Australia Day.


----------



## Becky26

Hello Everyone! 

Hope everyone is having a relaxing weekend.

Just wanted to share that my Citizenship application has been approved by the grace of God   I applied via paper application at Brisbane's Immigration Office.

My immigration journey is in my signature  

My apologies I haven't posted in a very long time 

Just wanted to say a massive thank you to all the seniors and experts on this forum who have been a huge source of information for me during our long immigration journey which originally started in November 2008. 

In addition to being a rich source of information, this forum gave me a lot of support when the wait felt like was going to be never ending and light at the end of the tunnel felt like was far out of sight.
Thank you so much!! 

Wishing all applicants all the very best, I hope your good news is just around the corner 

Best Wishes,
Becky


----------



## Hassali.abdi

For the interest of overview of processing, on behalf of my friend, I share his eligibility as follows:

Eligibility: 12/12/2018.
Applied by paper: 18/12/2018.
email with test appointment: 29/08/2019.
Initial test date: 11/11/2019.
Re-scheduled to: 24/09/2019(Today)
Passed with 95%.

From application to the receipt test email: almost 9 moths.


That was my friend's case, though. Not my case.


----------



## Gerrywins

Finally got my ceremony invitation. Received the invitation by post on 22 September and ceremony will be tomorrow. 


Timeline 
Passed the test on June 5 2019 
Approval on 24 July 2019
Ceremony 2 October 2019

Very excited. Hoping everyone still waiting will get some good news soon.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi. Did you receive two mails from post, one from Immigration about the approval and the council inviting you to attend the citizenship ceremony? Thanks.


----------



## Gerrywins

AngeliquePrince said:


> Hi. Did you receive two mails from post, one from Immigration about the approval and the council inviting you to attend the citizenship ceremony? Thanks.


I received just one letter by post from the Department of Home Affairs advising of the Citizenship ceremony to be held at my local council area then two days ago I received an SMS reminder.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Gerrywins said:


> Finally got my ceremony invitation. Received the invitation by post on 22 September and ceremony will be tomorrow.
> 
> Timeline
> Passed the test on June 5 2019
> Approval on 24 July 2019
> Ceremony 2 October 2019
> 
> Very excited. Hoping everyone still waiting will get some good news soon.


Hi Gerrywins,

I am happy for you and congratulations for the final step in becoming Australian Citizen. It has been a long journey but finally, the wait worth it.

As I am also from Kenya, have you been using the first generation/old passport or the new digital one for your citizenship application, as the country is facing out the old one?

I arrived in 2015 on the old passport, but replaced in early 2018. So I don't know if changing the passport I initially arrived on will make things different with Aus immigration.

Enjoy your life.


----------



## JandE

Hassali.abdi said:


> I arrived in 2015 on the old passport, but replaced in early 2018. So I don't know if changing the passport I initially arrived on will make things different with Aus immigration.
> 
> Enjoy your life.


I am not sure if the passport change would have much effect.

When I did my Citizenship in 2011, I didn't even have a valid passport. It had expired and I didn't bother to renew it. It had no effect on my citizenship application.

But, I suppose things can change over time.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

JandE said:


> I am not sure if the passport change would have much effect.
> 
> When I did my Citizenship in 2011, I didn't even have a valid passport. It had expired and I didn't bother to renew it. It had no effect on my citizenship application.
> 
> But, I suppose things can change over time.


Thank JandE for your prompt reply on the issue.

I thought this may have an impact as they will need both passports for security checks, although I did not travel on the new for many trips, just used to depart Kenya and entered in to Australia once.


----------



## Gerrywins

Hassali.abdi said:


> Gerrywins said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my ceremony invitation. Received the invitation by post on 22 September and ceremony will be tomorrow.
> 
> Timeline
> Passed the test on June 5 2019
> Approval on 24 July 2019
> Ceremony 2 October 2019
> 
> Very excited. Hoping everyone still waiting will get some good news soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gerrywins,
> 
> I am happy for you and congratulations for the final step in becoming Australian Citizen. It has been a long journey but finally, the wait worth it.
> 
> As I am also from Kenya, have you been using the first generation/old passport or the new digital one for your citizenship application, as the country is facing out the old one?
> 
> I arrived in 2015 on the old passport, but replaced in early 2018. So I don't know if changing the passport I initially arrived on will make things different with Aus immigration.
> 
> Enjoy your life.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the wonderful wishes. Yes, it has truly been a journey.

I used the old passport. Haven't taken the new generation yet.


----------



## pikachufan

hi all,

I got approved on the 16th of August 2019. I was wondering if there is anyone out there in the forum from City of Port Phillip Council Victoria please respond if you have received your invitation for either October 31 or November 27th?


They have added another ceremony on the 31st of October which was there two weeks ago.

Thank you


----------



## Mish

pikachufan said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got approved on the 16th of August 2019. I was wondering if there is anyone out there in the forum from City of Port Phillip Council Victoria please respond if you have received your invitation for either October 31 or November 27th?
> 
> They have added another ceremony on the 31st of October which was there two weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you


The council notifies 2-4 weeks prior to the ceremomy so it will be too early for the November one to have received the invite.

The 31 October one is right on 4 weeks now so anyone who is going to that one will know within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## sandbox

Hi everyone,

Update on my timeline. I finally got my citizenship! 
I did not get a ceremony invitation letter only an sms 4 days before the ceremony...! Also it was in a different council not my local one. I think IMMI try to spread ppl around to make the process faster.

Applied to citizenship: 25th Sept. 2018
Test invitation: early June 2019
Test: early July 2019 (rescheduled) 
Ceremony:1st Oct. 2019

Hope you guys getting yours soon.
My journey ends here.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congrats. The journey of waiting soon ends.


----------



## JandE

pikachufan said:


> hi all,
> 
> I got approved on the 16th of August 2019. I was wondering if there is anyone out there in the forum from City of Port Phillip Council Victoria please respond if you have received your invitation for either October 31 or November 27th?
> 
> They have added another ceremony on the 31st of October which was there two weeks ago.
> 
> Thank you


What is your timeline for citizenship, date applied, test date etc?


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Hi everyone ,I just want to share my timeline:

Citizenship Application: 24 March 2018
Acknowledgement of Application Received: 24 March 2018
Citizenship appointment letter : 22 February 2019
Citizenship test and interview: 18 March 2019
Approval: ????
Ceremony: ????

I live in Sydney and my council is Bayside.
Anyone in my same situation?I am waiting for the approval since March,so more than 6 and half months.
Any info and advices are appreciated.
Thank you to everyone.


----------



## pikachufan

Mish said:


> The council notifies 2-4 weeks prior to the ceremomy so it will be too early for the November one to have received the invite.
> 
> The 31 October one is right on 4 weeks now so anyone who is going to that one will know within the next 2 weeks.


thanks Mish


----------



## pikachufan

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi everyone ,I just want to share my timeline:
> 
> Citizenship Application: 24 March 2018
> Acknowledgement of Application Received: 24 March 2018
> Citizenship appointment letter : 22 February 2019
> Citizenship test and interview: 18 March 2019
> Approval: ????
> Ceremony: ????
> 
> I live in Sydney and my council is Bayside.
> Anyone in my same situation?I am waiting for the approval since March,so more than 6 and half months.
> Any info and advices are appreciated.
> Thank you to everyone.


Hi try requesting FOIs as they helped me with it although it took one FOI to get a test date and three FOIS after test to get me approved. lol


----------



## pikachufan

JandE said:


> What is your timeline for citizenship, date applied, test date etc?


Applied on 29th of August 2018.
FOI sent 16/4/2019
FOI reply 4/5/2019
Citizenship test invite email 6/5/2019 for the 3rd of september 2019
Rescheduled it to 14/5/2019, test passed 100%
Approval 16th of August ( three FOIs and one enquiry sent)
Ceremony waiting 
city of port phillip

made a mistake with my original post " City of port Phillip added another ceremony on 31st of october which WASNT there two weeks ago. Seems like they are adding ceremony to clear backlogs, i think.


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Hi Pikachufan,
Thank you for your reply.
How can I send them a FOI request and what should I write in them?
Thank you in advance for answering.


----------



## pikachufan

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Pikachufan,
> Thank you for your reply.
> How can I send them a FOI request and what should I write in them?
> Thank you in advance for answering.


You will need to do a freedom of info request. Fill out form 424A ( can be googled ) and send an email to [email protected] if you are in NSW, QLD, ACT, TAS, NT
or [email protected] if you are in VIC, WA or SA.
Ask for "ICSE Case notes regarding yor application and relevant screenshots" related to your application "under the freedom of information act". you will get that in few days. the ICSE notes will reveal case officer names, etc

they will send you screenshots and another file where you can check what is going on with your file. FOI might trigger someone to look into your file. Best of luck


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Thank you so much Picachufan for your reply.I will send the FOI request today.
Regarding the information you got,do you think waiting 6 and half months without approval,is that normal?


----------



## Mish

pasquale.menditto said:


> Thank you so much Picachufan for your reply.I will send the FOI request today.
> Regarding the information you got,do you think waiting 6 and half months without approval,is that normal?


I have heard of people waiting over 2 years for an approval.

There is no normal in regards to approval.

What is your country of.origin? I have heard that some countries wait longer than others for the approval.


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Mish said:


> pasquale.menditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much Picachufan for your reply.I will send the FOI request today.
> Regarding the information you got,do you think waiting 6 and half months without approval,is that normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I have heard of people waiting over 2 years for an approval.
> 
> There is no normal in regards to approval.
> 
> What is your country of.origin? I have heard that some countries wait longer than others for the approval.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish,
I come from Italy!


----------



## pikachufan

pasquale.menditto said:


> Thank you so much Picachufan for your reply.I will send the FOI request today.
> Regarding the information you got,do you think waiting 6 and half months without approval,is that normal?


Very hard to say whats normal with DoHA. lol its random but all you can do is try. Try the FOI it worked for me.


----------



## Mish

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Mish,
> I come from Italy!


It isn't one of the countries that I have heard that can take over 12 months. Hopefully it should be soon!

Another question: did you do the test at an immigration office? Those that are done at a Centrelink office their approval also takes longer (usually atleast 4 months).

I am guessing the FOI will show that they are waiting on the biometrics. I have seen lots of FOI request results on Facebook and that is what they usually say. However, it may trigger something or it might not, who knows.


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Mish said:


> pasquale.menditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mish,
> I come from Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't one of the countries that I have heard that can take over 12 months. Hopefully it should be soon!
> 
> Another question: did you do the test at an immigration office? Those that are done at a Centrelink office their approval also takes longer (usually atleast 4 months).
> 
> I am guessing the FOI will show that they are waiting on the biometrics. I have seen lots of FOI request results on Facebook and that is what they usually say. However, it may trigger something or it might not, who knows.
Click to expand...

Hi Mish,
I did the test in Paramatta at the immigration office.
I just want to ask you what are the biometrics?


----------



## Mish

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Mish,
> I did the test in Paramatta at the immigration office.
> I just want to ask you what are the biometrics?


Security check I believe


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Mish said:


> pasquale.menditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mish,
> I did the test in Paramatta at the immigration office.
> I just want to ask you what are the biometrics?
> 
> 
> 
> Security check I believe
Click to expand...

Hi Mish,
I didn't get any letter or a message on my immi account regarding the biometrics check...so...i will send the FOI request and we will see what is going to happen!
Thank you anyway for your response.


----------



## Mish

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Mish,
> I didn't get any letter or a message on my immi account regarding the biometrics check...so...i will send the FOI request and we will see what is going to happen!
> Thank you anyway for your response.


It is not a request that you get, it is something that immigration do themselves just like the AFP they do that as well.


----------



## S_I_B

Hassali.abdi said:


> S_I_B said:
> 
> 
> 
> We gave the interview and test a week ago got the approval letter for my wife and child in the mail today, when I checked online my application status still shows received whereas my wife and child's status says approved ! We have mentioned in our application that we want to attend the ceremony together so keeping the fingers crossed for a quick approval for me too!
> 
> Good luck to everyone &#128077;&#127995;
> 
> 
> 
> Congra for your wife and the child.
> 
> Yours won't be long as well. Usually when you choose to attend the ceremony together, they will submit the approved list to the council at the same time. They might not get the ceremony letters before yours is approved.
Click to expand...

Still waiting on my approval it's almost been a month and my status still shows received ?? Oh this is so frustrating &#128545;


----------



## pasquale.menditto

pikachufan said:


> You will need to do a freedom of info request. Fill out form 424A ( can be googled ) and send an email to [email protected] if you are in NSW, QLD, ACT, TAS, NT
> or [email protected] if you are in VIC, WA or SA.
> Ask for "ICSE Case notes regarding yor application and relevant screenshots" related to your application "under the freedom of information act". you will get that in few days. the ICSE notes will reveal case officer names, etc
> 
> they will send you screenshots and another file where you can check what is going on with your file. FOI might trigger someone to look into your file. Best of luck


Hi Picachufan, 
that's ok if i will send an email like this?
Dear Sir/Madam
Please find attached my request for my documents under the Freedom of Information Act 1982(FOI Act),

I would like to ask for ICSE case notes regarding my citizenship application and relevant screen shoots.

I have attached the Form 424a and some documents(Passport ,NSW Driving License,NSW Forklift License) as Proof of Identity.

Please treat this letter as my informal information request.

Looking forward to hearing from you,

Kind Regards,

Pasquale Menditto

Let me know!!!and thank you in advance for your time!


----------



## pikachufan

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Picachufan,
> that's ok if i will send an email like this?
> Dear Sir/Madam
> Please find attached my request for my documents under the Freedom of Information Act 1982(FOI Act),
> 
> I would like to ask for ICSE case notes regarding my citizenship application and relevant screen shoots.
> 
> I have attached the Form 424a and some documents(Passport ,NSW Driving License,NSW Forklift License) as Proof of Identity.
> 
> Please treat this letter as my informal information request.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Pasquale Menditto
> 
> Let me know!!!and thank you in advance for your time!


yes it looks good. Hopefully it trigger something. Fingers crossed


----------



## tomay

Hi everyone,

I applied for my citizenship on June 2018 and still haven't heard back anything from immigration yet, not even the test date email. Most here seems like they heard back after a year or so. I was wondering if it's normal to take this long?

Regards,


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Have you had the appointment? Or still waiting for the invite?


----------



## Hassali.abdi

tomay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship on June 2018 and still haven't heard back anything from immigration yet, not even the test date email. Most here seems like they heard back after a year or so. I was wondering if it's normal to take this long?
> 
> Regards,





AngeliquePrince said:


> Have you had the appointment? Or still waiting for the invite?


Based on what Tomay said, no even test yet. No heard any news since lodgement.


----------



## pikachufan

City of port phillip residents in victoria
please share your timelines
thanks


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I applied May 2018 and now waiting for the ceremony. Wydham Council. Dont know how much time to wait.


----------



## Mish

tomay said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied for my citizenship on June 2018 and still haven't heard back anything from immigration yet, not even the test date email. Most here seems like they heard back after a year or so. I was wondering if it's normal to take this long?
> 
> Regards,


There is no normal when it comes to immigration, every case is different. There was someone recently (I think it might have been this threat but not 100% sure) that had been waiting 20+ months and still hadn't received a test invite.

Hopefully you hear something soon


----------



## tomay

Hassali.abdi said:


> Based on what Tomay said, no even test yet. No heard any news since lodgement.


Yeah, no test invite or anything yet. I think I will have to wait patiently now. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## tomay

Mish said:


> There is no normal when it comes to immigration, every case is different. There was someone recently (I think it might have been this threat but not 100% sure) that had been waiting 20+ months and still hadn't received a test invite.
> 
> Hopefully you hear something soon


Yeah, hopefully soon .


----------



## Dinoo

Hi all,

Applied May 2018 (Melbourne) and yesterday I noticed that my immi application status had changed from Received to Approved! Now I assume I'll get a letter with ceremony details...

Dino


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congratulations to you! It took more than a week for my letter to be sent. Hope the waiting time for the ceremony will not be that long.


----------



## pasquale.menditto

pikachufan said:


> pasquale.menditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Picachufan,
> that's ok if i will send an email like this?
> Dear Sir/Madam
> Please find attached my request for my documents under the Freedom of Information Act 1982(FOI Act),
> 
> I would like to ask for ICSE case notes regarding my citizenship application and relevant screen shoots.
> 
> I have attached the Form 424a and some documents(Passport ,NSW Driving License,NSW Forklift License) as Proof of Identity.
> 
> Please treat this letter as my informal information request.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you,
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> Pasquale Menditto
> 
> Let me know!!!and thank you in advance for your time!
> 
> 
> 
> yes it looks good. Hopefully it trigger something. Fingers crossed
Click to expand...

Hi Picachufan 
I just got today the citizenship application approved.I went into my immi account and i saw that it was write approved on 16th October!...so i think soon they will send me the approval letter to my address.
Anyway thank you for your help...you brought to me some luck at least.
Cheers!


----------



## Hassali.abdi

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Picachufan
> I just got today the citizenship application approved.I went into my immi account and i saw that it was write approved on 16th October!...so i think soon they will send me the approval letter to my address.
> Anyway thank you for your help...you brought to me some luck at least.
> Cheers!


Congratulations for the approval.

Have you sent the FIO and Case note request to them?
If you did that, I hope it triggered them to act quickly.

Hope your ceremony will not take long


----------



## pasquale.menditto

Hassali.abdi said:


> pasquale.menditto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Picachufan
> I just got today the citizenship application approved.I went into my immi account and i saw that it was write approved on 16th October!...so i think soon they will send me the approval letter to my address.
> Anyway thank you for your help...you brought to me some luck at least.
> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations for the approval.
> 
> Have you sent the FIO and Case note request to them?
> If you did that, I hope it triggered them to act quickly.
> 
> Hope your ceremony will not take long
Click to expand...

Yes i sent to them the 9th October,probably it triggered them to act!
Thank you anyway for your help!


----------



## pikachufan

pasquale.menditto said:


> Hi Picachufan
> I just got today the citizenship application approved.I went into my immi account and i saw that it was write approved on 16th October!...so i think soon they will send me the approval letter to my address.
> Anyway thank you for your help...you brought to me some luck at least.
> Cheers!


That is amazing !!! glad it worked out . Congrats!


----------



## pikachufan

hi guys, city of port phillip resident here.

Applied : 29/8/2018
test 14/5/2019
approved 16/8/2019
ceremony invite email – 28/10/2019
ceremony- 28/11/2019

Thanks for the support from this group. Please let me know if I can help anyone..all the best.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

pikachufan said:


> hi guys, city of port phillip resident here.
> 
> Applied : 29/8/2018
> test 14/5/2019
> approved 16/8/2019
> ceremony invite email - 28/10/2019
> ceremony- 28/11/2019
> 
> Thanks for the support from this group. Please let me know if I can help anyone..all the best.


THERE YOU GO!!!!!!!!

Congratulations for the confirmation of the final step of the hectic journey.

Always the wait worth it.

exactly 4 weeks to the ceremony. That is what they tells us.

Happy for you.

Hassan


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Congratulations. I am still waiting for my ceremony. Wyndham council here.


----------



## pikachufan

Hi guys, I have query regarding my name.
In my current foreign passport, my name is as follows,

Surname :
Given names : John Smith

and my name in the citizenship application is as follows
Family names : John Smith
Given names : 

the surname in the current passport and the given names in the citizenship application is blank. While applying for citizenship, they asked me to put all my given names in the family name section.

My question is : how will my name appear on my Australian passport? 
as I will be applying for it end of November and I want to go overseas during December and would like to book tickets now.

Thanks for your help. apologies if this is not related to this group.


----------



## s4161441

Feel like being discriminated as a chinese national being for for over 16+ months and still nothing from immi


----------



## Hassali.abdi

s4161441 said:


> Feel like being discriminated as a chinese national being for for over 16+ months and still nothing from immi


Hi mate,

I feel your frustration with the system and everyone feels the same.

But I don't think it is something to do with Chinese nationals only or any other specific nationality. I have seen many people whom I know, from different nationalities who are waiting more than 16 months.

So lets be optimistic. The wait will be worth in the end.


----------



## Mish

s4161441 said:


> Feel like being discriminated as a chinese national being for for over 16+ months and still nothing from immi


It is not because you are Chinese it is because you applied in 2018. The 2018 applications (especially prior to about June or July 2018) are in the immigration black hole where 2019 applications are being processed quickly.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

Mish said:


> It is not because you are Chinese it is because you applied in 2018. The 2018 applications (especially prior to about June or July 2018) are in the immigration black hole where 2019 applications are being processed quickly.


That is right Mish.

The rot started after the government's announcement of intention to change the citizenship law. The backlog of 2017/2018 has caused the long wait.
They stopped the process of all applications submitted after 20 April 2017.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

Hi,

Your given name should be John then Surname Smith. You will only include other names if It is stated in your birth certificate. Otherwise leave it blank. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## AngeliquePrince

I agree with everyone. It is just the system has an issue. Just hold on a bit and you will get there. Call them if ever to find out.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

AngeliquePrince said:


> I agree with everyone. It is just the system has an issue. Just hold on a bit and you will get there. Call them if ever to find out.


There is on thing I have realized about all those who called the immigration.
Their applications took longer than others who never called the department.

I know more than 25 applicants. Of those, more than a half called the HA, while the rest did not. And those who never called, are either their applications booked for test, some approved or even attended the ceremony. All of them had waiting period of between 6 to 12 months.

While those who have been calling mostly are still waiting, some did the test and nothing is forthcoming.

I am not sure why and if the call has something to do with the disparity in processing.

I have not called since submission of my application, and I am not planning to call them.


----------



## SoItGoes

My timeline:-

Online application: July 2018
Test date: September 2019
Application approval: October 2019
Ceremony email: November 2019
Ceremony date: December 2019

Bayside City Council VIC


----------



## MrStocks80

Mish said:


> The "interview" is more a check to make sure you documents are okay thing. Then you do the test on the computer which will probably take a couple of minutes.
> 
> Being able to reschedule depends on where you are doing it. If you are doing it at an immigration office then there is a link in the email to reschedule. If you are doing it at a Centrelink office you will need to ring them to see if there is an earlier date.
> 
> I hope for your sake that it is done at an immigration office as those done at a Centrelink office takes forever and nobody gets same day approval either at a Centrelink office as it needs to be sent to the immigration department.


Thank you for your reply back in September Mish. I did try calling them but as it was at Toowoomba Centrelink office I was told it could not be changed and I must wait.

Fast forward two months later - after having my Dad out here for 8 weeks from early September to last week - I have now sat the interview and test, passing it 100%. It has been nearly two weeks since the interview and no update/approval, I guess it is more waiting .

Mish, I read somewhere in the posts that your husband has had an interview/test since I was last on here and is also waiting. Does he have an approval or ceremony date yet?


----------



## Mish

MrStocks80 said:


> Thank you for your reply back in September Mish. I did try calling them but as it was at Toowoomba Centrelink office I was told it could not be changed and I must wait.
> 
> Fast forward two months later - after having my Dad out here for 8 weeks from early September to last week - I have now sat the interview and test, passing it 100%. It has been nearly two weeks since the interview and no update/approval, I guess it is more waiting .
> 
> Mish, I read somewhere in the posts that your husband has had an interview/test since I was last on here and is also waiting. Does he have an approval or ceremony date yet?


Tests that are done at Centrelimk don't get same day approval and can take up to 4 months or more from what I have heard. I know someone that sat theirs at a Centrelink office and their approval took just over 4 months and they are from the UK.

My husband has his approval and his ceremony will be on Australia Day. Even though his approval was fast it honestly doesn't matter since the ceremony is almost 6 months after approval.


----------



## S_I_B

Applied in sep 2018
Test email: June 2019
Test date: sep 2019

My wife and daughter got approved right after the test whereas my stats still says received ?? Weird even tho we had our applications linked. I’ve seen many people getting ceremonies done from the same time lines as mine ... Any comments !! Thanks


----------



## CollegeGirl

Mish said:


> Tests that are done at Centrelimk don't get same day approval and can take up to 4 months or more from what I have heard. I know someone that sat theirs at a Centrelink office and their approval took just over 4 months and they are from the UK.
> 
> My husband has his approval and his ceremony will be on Australia Day. Even though his approval was fast it honestly doesn't matter since the ceremony is almost 6 months after approval.


I'm so jealous he got Australia Day! I waited this long so I was kind of hoping mine would be then. Instead it's December, lol.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> Mish said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tests that are done at Centrelimk don't get same day approval and can take up to 4 months or more from what I have heard. I know someone that sat theirs at a Centrelink office and their approval took just over 4 months and they are from the UK.
> 
> My husband has his approval and his ceremony will be on Australia Day. Even though his approval was fast it honestly doesn't matter since the ceremony is almost 6 months after approval.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous he got Australia Day! I waited this long so I was kind of hoping mine would be then. Instead it's December, lol.
Click to expand...

Hi CollegeGirl,

Welcome back after a long silence.

Which December is you ceremony? 2019 ?

Congratulations for the end of the long journey.


----------



## CollegeGirl

Applied for citizenship: April 2018
Got test date: End of April 2019
Test: End of May 2019
Approval letter: Mid-September 2019
Ceremony letter: Mid-November 2019
Ceremony date: Early December 2019

ALMOST THERE! Such a relief to be done with the immigration process forever in just a few weeks.


----------



## Hassali.abdi

CollegeGirl said:


> Applied for citizenship: April 2018
> Got test date: End of April 2019
> Test: End of May 2019
> Approval letter: Mid-September 2019
> Ceremony letter: Mid-November 2019
> Ceremony date: Early December 2019
> 
> ALMOST THERE! Such a relief to be done with the immigration process forever in just a few weeks.


Finally over. You will be an Ausy soon.

I did my test in October. Not long ago comapre to you CG.

Enjoy with the previlage it comes with.

Waiting for the approval.


----------



## chongesx

*Updated Timelines!*



chongesx said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thought i'd share my timeline
> 
> Applied: July 2018
> Interview/ Test: 10th April 2019
> Passed test 100 %
> Approved: 17 July 2019 ( on my birthday!)
> Approval letter : TBC
> Waiting for ceremony date: Inner West Council
> 
> Some background:
> 
> I applyed having been on a 189 Visa. I was eligible to apply for citizenship, but dragged my feet around until the potential changes to eligibility made this a priority!
> 
> It's also important to note ( for applicants with similar/ potentially similar backgrounds) that I happened to incur a section 10 while on my PR that was in place for 12 months.
> 
> This further pushed the timings for my application as you get an instant rejection if you apply for citizenship with such an order ( you fail the character test). I truthfully put this on my application and when it came to my interview, the interviewer was very chill about it.
> 
> Delays to my approval were NOT to do with the section 10, but the name change I had recently undergone. It was a requirement for me to show that I was using my new name ( Drivers License, Medicare + Bills), otherwise, I would have likely had a same day approval.
> 
> Now, just waiting on the ceremony invite, which I believe will take the allocated 6 months as my suburb sits in the recently amalgamated Inner West council and the area it presides over is HUGE!
> 
> PM me for questions on the above, happy to help


Hi everyone,

It's been a while since I last visited the forum and I thought I'd post an update to my timelines

Applied: July 2018
Interview/ Test: 10th April 2019
Passed test 100 %
Approved: 17 July 2019 ( on my birthday!)
Approval letter : Never sent- lol!
Ceremony date: Initial 10/9 ( letter never received) Subsequent, 20/11

I'll be undertaking my ceremony next week and finishing up the road to citizenship. 

Some hot tips I'd like to impart

Got in trouble with the law?

Declare it! I had a section 10 while on my PR for a year! This meant that I could not apply for my citizenship while a good behaviour bond was applied. When this expired, my police certificate was reverted to "no disclosable court outcomes" which made it a-ok to apply for citizenship.

My advice; don't try hide it. My interviewing officer actually laughed when I told him what it was for.

Sitting in ceremony or processing hell?

After never receiving my initial ceremony invite, I found myself super anxious about what would occur and when DHA would next allocate me a ceremony.

Upon advice from another, I contacted my federal member and they had information available for me in 30mins!

Not many people know this, but lots of offices for federal members can help you get answers if all else has failed.

Wishing all pending applicants success!


----------



## bma

CollegeGirl said:


> Applied for citizenship: April 2018
> Got test date: End of April 2019
> Test: End of May 2019
> Approval letter: Mid-September 2019
> Ceremony letter: Mid-November 2019
> Ceremony date: Early December 2019
> 
> ALMOST THERE! Such a relief to be done with the immigration process forever in just a few weeks.


Well done, I remember your posts/ advices regarding a spouse visa from way back, congratulations on your citizenship!!!


----------



## MrStocks80

Mish said:


> Tests that are done at Centrelink don't get same day approval and can take up to 4 months or more from what I have heard. I know someone that sat theirs at a Centrelink office and their approval took just over 4 months and they are from the UK.
> 
> My husband has his approval and his ceremony will be on Australia Day. Even though his approval was fast it honestly doesn't matter since the ceremony is almost 6 months after approval.


I'll just carry on waiting then. 
That's great news though Mish. Australia Day, perfect!


----------



## waitinggame

*Citizenship ceremony*



Mish said:


> My husband has his approval and his ceremony will be on Australia Day. Even though his approval was fast it honestly doesn't matter since the ceremony is almost 6 months after approval.


Hi Mish

Great news on your husband's ceremony!

How do you know that it will be on Australia Day?

My partner applied in Brisbane, did his test and received his approval in early September 2019 (original application was in May 2018). I'm hopeful that his ceremony will also be on Australia Day 2020 but would like to find out now rather than be disappointed if we don't receive a letter in January.

Is there any way to find out in advance of the letter being sent out?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## msamy

waitinggame said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Great news on your husband's ceremony!
> 
> How do you know that it will be on Australia Day?
> 
> My partner applied in Brisbane, did his test and received his approval in early September 2019 (original application was in May 2018). I'm hopeful that his ceremony will also be on Australia Day 2020 but would like to find out now rather than be disappointed if we don't receive a letter in January.
> 
> Is there any way to find out in advance of the letter being sent out?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


I received an email from Home Affairs last week informing me that I have an Australia Day ceremony. I guess maybe the same happened for Mish's husband?

The email gives the date and time of the ceremony and states that a formal letter will follow.


----------



## Mish

waitinggame said:


> Hi Mish
> 
> Great news on your husband's ceremony!
> 
> How do you know that it will be on Australia Day?
> 
> My partner applied in Brisbane, did his test and received his approval in early September 2019 (original application was in May 2018). I'm hopeful that his ceremony will also be on Australia Day 2020 but would like to find out now rather than be disappointed if we don't receive a letter in January.
> 
> Is there any way to find out in advance of the letter being sent out?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


You can contact your local council and they will tell you if you are on the list and for what ceremony. If they don't have him listed you can contact immigration and they will give you the proposed ceremony date.

My husband applied in May 2018 as well ... it has been a really long road especially with 2019 applicants being processed so fast.


----------



## waitinggame

Thanks for your responses msamy & Mish.

I did call the citizenship number but the person I spoke to said that we would have to wait for the letter to come out.

I will contact the council and hopefully we will have more luck.


----------



## Mish

waitinggame said:


> Thanks for your responses msamy & Mish.
> 
> I did call the citizenship number but the person I spoke to said that we would have to wait for the letter to come out.
> 
> I will contact the council and hopefully we will have more luck.


We got a tentative date. I asked for the dates of the ceremonies in Brisbane as we were planning a short holiday and didn't want it to clash. I didn't expect to be given a tentative date.


----------



## waitinggame

As an update I spoke to the Council and while they were friendly they weren't able to help. All they could confirm was that they hold 8-10 ceremonies a year and it would not necessarily be held by them.

Not long after I checked the mailbox and there was an invitation to a ceremony in two weeks at the immigration office.

I guess the waiting is finally over


----------



## S_I_B

Yayyyyy !!!! Just checked my Immi account and I have finally been approved after 2.5 months 😊 ... stay patient and be positive, for all those waiting good news will arrive soon ... God Bless ! 🙏


----------



## Hassali.abdi

S_I_B said:


> Yayyyyy !!!! Just checked my Immi account and I have finally been approved after 2.5 months &#128522; ... stay patient and be positive, for all those waiting good news will arrive soon ... God Bless ! &#128591;


Hi SIB,

Congratulations for the approval. Sit back and relax. Just ceremony left for u.

You are an Ausy.

This kind of news comforts me as I am waiting for the approval for a month now.

Enjoy Aus passport after you get the citizenship.

Hassan


----------



## Mish

waitinggame said:


> As an update I spoke to the Council and while they were friendly they weren't able to help. All they could confirm was that they hold 8-10 ceremonies a year and it would not necessarily be held by them.
> 
> Not long after I checked the mailbox and there was an invitation to a ceremony in two weeks at the immigration office.
> 
> I guess the waiting is finally over


Congrats!!!

I would really love to know how they do the ceremonies since my husband got his approval before yours and has to wait until Australia Day &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


----------



## LT2018

waitinggame said:


> As an update I spoke to the Council and while they were friendly they weren't able to help. All they could confirm was that they hold 8-10 ceremonies a year and it would not necessarily be held by them.
> 
> Not long after I checked the mailbox and there was an invitation to a ceremony in two weeks at the immigration office.
> 
> I guess the waiting is finally over


hi waitinggame, when did you lodge your citizenship application? mine was Nov 2018, looks like it will be another 6 months wait at least.


----------



## waitinggame

Mish said:


> Congrats!!!
> 
> I would really love to know how they do the ceremonies since my husband got his approval before yours and has to wait until Australia Day &#128557;&#128557;&#128557;


Thanks Mish! It is such a relief.

It's disappointing that you have to wait longer. It's a real mystery as to why this process is so different for everyone...

LT2018, we lodged in May 2018 in Brisbane, so you could still have a while to wait but on the other hand you may not.


----------



## taytay

Hi all,

Finally received ceremony invite with Wyndham council! So happy this process is almost complete. All the waiting and uncertainty is gone. Good luck to all with your applications.


Timeline -

April 2018 applied
Jan 2019 letter for test
May 2019 test
Sep 2019 letter of approval
Dec 2019 email/letter for ceremony
Feb 2020 ceremony


----------



## Mish

taytay said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Finally received ceremony invite with Wyndham council! So happy this process is almost complete. All the waiting and uncertainty is gone. Good luck to all with your applications.
> 
> Timeline -
> 
> April 2018 applied
> Jan 2019 letter for test
> May 2019 test
> Sep 2019 letter of approval
> Dec 2019 email/letter for ceremony
> Feb 2020 ceremony


Congrats!! It has been a really long process for applicants caught in the backlog. Now you know that the end is near &#128512;


----------



## Gerlazh

Timeline update

Online lodgement: April 2018
Test email: Dec 2018
Test/ interview: January 2019
Online approval: August 2019
Ceremony: Dec 2019

Thank goodness the journey is over. Goodluck to everyone still waiting for the citizenship😌


----------



## Arunnatural

Hi Everyone 

Application Date: 15/April/2018
Citizenship test date : 23/May/2019
Test result : 100 All Correct
Till date(20/01/2020) no news yet regarding approval, is there something to be worried?? It's been 18 months since application and 7 full months since I took the test.. Any help or suggestions would be highly appreciated..


----------



## LT2018

Hi All,

My mum finally got the citizenship certificate after the ceremony on zoom in July 20. Just to share her story in case others got into the similar situation.

Online lodgement: Nov 2018
Online approval: Feb 2020
Virtual Ceremony: Jul 2020

We waited until end of Aug 20 but still no citizenship certificate, then called the immi. They advised to email the virtual ceremony team as they cannot see the cert issued for her. Anyway sent email straight away and the certificate finally arrived 2 weeks after via registered mail mid Sep 20. Must be some glitch from their system.


----------

